# Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...



## MeFo-Schreck (3. August 2017)

..bis die ersten Meldungen von Blauflossenthunen vor Norwegen und im dänisch-schwedischen Kattegatt auch wieder in diesem Jahr die Runde machen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In Hanstholm (DK) auf der Fisch-Auktion wurde heute ein 204 Kilo schwerer Thun für DKK 124.440 (über € 16.000)  versteigert
http://www.fiskogfri.dk/se-hvilken-tun-art-det-var/
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/tunfisk-indbragte-124440-kroner-i-hanstholm

Der Fisch war als Beifang dem Kapitän bei einer Fang-Fahrt zu den Shetland-Inseln ins Netz gegangen
http://www.fiskogfri.dk/kaempe-tun-hanstholm/

Gru0
MeFo-Schreck

---------------------------------------
Erweiterung Admin:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade auf FB gefunden, weiss nicht ob der Link schon mal hier war.
> Thune vor Bergen an der Oberfläche..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

[FONT=&quot]Die Bluefins kommen näher, der obige Thun war von den Shetlands, dieser hier im Skagerrak[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der nächste Bluefin auf einer dänischen Fischauktion ist am 09.08. aufgetaucht.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In Skagen wurde ein Thun mit (ausgenommen) 130 Kilo Gewicht für DKK 31.000 (ca. € 4150) versteigert[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/skagen-tun-blev-solgt-31000-kroner

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Er wurde von einem schwedischen Trawler als Beifang eingebracht und war im Skagerrak ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt nördlich von Grenen im Trawlnetz gefangen worden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]https://nordjyske.dk/nyheder/stor-tun-solgt-i-skagen/d8d8d752-2b3c-4f8d-b5a0-8d784ccd161c

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MeFo-Schreck
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Tackle aufrüsten - 130 lbs - Rollen....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Dieser Fisch aus dänischen Hoheitsgewässern war nur ein Beifang und bedurfte aufgrund des Schutzstatus' , den der Bluefin in DK geniesst, eine Sondergenehmigung der dänischen Fischereikontrolle für den Verkauf.
https://nordjyske.dk/nyheder/stor-tun-solgt-i-skagen/d8d8d752-2b3c-4f8d-b5a0-8d784ccd161c

Gezielte Angelei auf  Thune mit passendem Tackle ist in NO, SE und DK *nach wie vor illegal* #d #h...wenn  man nicht zur kleinen erlesenen Gruppe schwedischer und dänischer  Angler gehört, die in wissenschaftlicher Mission für Markierungszwecke  Thune fangen sollen, die Hintergründe zu diesem Wissenschafts-Projekt  habe ich hier* "Klick"* vor wenigen Wochen mal erläutert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Und noch ein Thun aus dem Skagerrak, der als Beifang ins Netz ging.
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/svenskfangad-tonfisk-sald-i-goteborg/
Er wog 212 Kilo, wurde von einem schwedischen Fischer nördlich von Skagen gefangen und in Göteborg angelandet & versteigert.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Wieder 2 Thune als Beifang im Netz gelangten auf die Auktion in Skagen, eingebracht vom schwedischen Kutter GG206 "Ahlma".
Die Fische waren 220 und 160 Kilo schwer.
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/380-kilo-tun-under-hammeren-i-skagen-i-morges

Sie gingen 3 Stunden Fahrt vor Skagen im Skagerrak mit ins Netz

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Jetzt kommt auch wieder die Zeit, wo es für den "Normal-Angler" im Skagerak und Kattegatt interessant wird!#6
Die  ersten (16 Stück) Bonitos mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 1,5 Kilo  wurden direkt vor dem Hafen von Skagen im Stellnetz gefangen und am  Freitag morgen auf der Auktion in Skagen versteigert.
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/de-foerste-bonitoer-fanget-i-skagen
Die  ersten Fänge vor Skagen waren die letzten Jahre eigentlich immer der  Startschuss für die Sportfischerei im Oslofjord, der schwedischen  Westküste (speziell vor Bua) und der Nordküste Seelands/dem Öresund.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Wenn aktuell ein Mefo-Angler (am Tiefwasser) in den Gebieten total despoolt wird, hat nun er eine gute Möglichkeit zu verweisen  auf: Das war eine Lokomotive, bestimmt ein Blue Fin Thuna! :m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn aktuell ein Mefo-Angler (am Tiefwasser) in den Gebieten total despoolt wird, hat nun er eine gute Möglichkeit zu verweisen  auf: Das war eine Lokomotive, bestimmt ein Blue Fin Thuna! :m


Von der Küste aus eher unwahrscheinlich denn die Bluefins kommen normal nicht so nah an die Küste aber beim Schleppfischen auf MeFo und/Lachs ist das 'ne Möglichkeit:q.
Allerdings ein sehr kurzes Vergnügen, das mit rauchenden Bremsscheiben und wie Du richtig sagst, einer komplett geleerten Spule endet:q wenn tatsächlich mal ein Bluefin zupacken sollte.
Die Bonitos bieten aber an dem gleichen Gerät wie auf MeFo einen interessanten Sport #6 und einige Schweden haben sich da in der Saison schon drauf spezialisiert, denn die Bonitos kommen ja nun schon seit 5-7 Jahren regelmäßig in grösseren Mengen vor die schwedische Westküste.

Gruß
Mefo-Schreck


----------



## hans albers (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



> Gezielte Angelei auf  Thune mit passendem Tackle ist in NO, SE und DK *nach wie vor illegal*


und das ist auch gut so...


davon ab, wirklich interessante (?) entwicklung.
von bonitos da oben habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.

(thune wurden ja früher auch richtung doggerbank gefangen)

wird das wasser wärmer???


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



hans albers schrieb:


> und das ist auch gut so...
> davon ab, wirklich interessante (?) entwicklung.
> von bonitos da oben habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.
> (thune wurden ja früher auch richtung doggerbank gefangen)
> wird das wasser wärmer???


Die Bluefins kamen bis in die 60er Jahre regelmäßig bis in den Öresund. Das die wiederkommen hat nichts mit der Erderwärmung zu tun sondern mit einer positiven Bestandsentwicklung im Mittelmeer.

Das Aufkommen der Bonitos hat vermutlich schon was mit der Erderwärmung zu tun, denn die waren früher dort nicht heimisch.
Seit nun rund 7 Jahren tauchen sie Jahr für Jahr nun aber in steigenden Mengen auf.

Über die Bontios und Bluefins der Ostsee habe ich 2010 schon mal einen Thread angefangen, siehe hier #h

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200951

Da bin ich damals wohl von dem einen oder anderen noch insgeheim belächelt worden als ich da eine mögliche positive Entwicklung andeutete|supergri. 
Umso mehr freut es mich, dass meine gewagte Vermutung immer mehr Realität zu werden scheint.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## bacalo (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Danke für die gereichten Upgrades.
 Bin tatsächlich gespannt wie sich der Bestand entwickelt.

 Gruß
 Peter


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



bacalo schrieb:


> Danke für die gereichten Upgrades.
> Bin tatsächlich gespannt wie sich der Bestand entwickelt.
> Gruß
> Peter



Ich bleibe an dem Thema auf jeden Fall dran!#6
Aufschluss über die Bestandsentwicklung wird dann wohl ab diesem Jahr dieses https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328824 wissenschaftlich gesteuerte Projekt geben #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## hans albers (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

danke für die infos...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Wieder scheinen Thunfische in Skagen angelandet worden zu sein.
Auf der Homepage der Fischauktion in Skagen ( http://www.skagenfiskeauktion.dk/ ) wird für morgen (22.08.) schon der Verkauf von 400 Kilo Thun angekündigt, siehe angehängter Screenshot. #h
Leider ist dort nicht zu erkennen aus wie vielen Thunfischen sich diese 400 Kilo zusammensetzen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Keiner da zum Fotos machen? Einer mit 400 kg - das wär schon was...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keiner da zum Fotos machen? Einer mit 400 kg - das wär schon was...


Wenn es tatsächlch *nur einer* wäre, wäre das wirklich gewaltig :q
Ich vermute aber eher, dass mindestens 2 sind ähnlich wie bei den beiden von letzter woche mit 220 und 160 Kilo http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/380-kilo-tun-under-hammeren-i-skagen-i-morges

Letzte Woch waren von den beiden auch bilder auf der Homepage der Skagener Fischauktion, inzwischen leider weg.
Ich werde morgen mal recherchieren, was der "Blätterwald" so hergibt |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Von dem 220-Kilo-Thun von letzter Woche gibt es noch ein schönes Bild! #6
Die beiden Damen auf dem Bild haben ihn wohl für ihr Restaurant in Køge (südlich von Kopenhagen) ersteigert.
http://www.skagensavis.dk/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/tun_linne_sommert.jpg

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Und in Skagen wird schon (vielleicht ein wenig früh) über Thune als zukünftige Touristenattraktion spekuliert.
http://www.skagensavis.dk/2017/06/21/tun-kan-vaere-skagens-nye-turistattraktion.html

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

In 14 Tagen bin ich in Hvide Sande. Mal schauen, was dort auf der Fischauktion so angeboten wird. Letztes Jahr hat man sich um Lachsfilet geprügelt, vielleicht gibts dieses Jahr Thun


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Nun wurden 2 Thune von 221 und 176 Kilo angeblich als Beifang bei der  Heringsfischerei (von schwedischen Kuttern) in Hirtshals angelandet,  geschätzer Auktionswert ca. 60.000 dänische Kronen
Hier gibt es auch ein kurzes Video dazu
https://www.tv2nord.dk/artikel/kaempe-tun-fanget-ved-hirtshals-uvist-om-de-maa-saelges

Da aber die Schweden ausser den beiden Thunen *keine weiteren Fisch anlandeten* ist zu Zeit noch unklar ob die beiden* Fische überhaupt verkauft werden dürfen*  da hier wohl unterstellt wird, dass die Schweden *eben doch gezielt auf  Thun gefischt haben* weil sie sonst nichts mitbrachten. Und gezielter  Fang von Thunen in DK und SE ist eben immer noch illegal. Die Behörden  untersuchen das Ganze noch
Von dem schwedischen Berufsfischer wurde von "TV2Nord" versucht, ein  Interview zu bekommen aber der war wohl zu keiner Stellungnahme bereit#d
Nachtigall, ich hör Dir trapsen!|kopfkrat
Ich hoffe die Behörden halten da weiter ein waches Auge drauf, so dass  nicht unter dem Deckmantel des "Beifangs" hier gezielt Thunfischerei  betrieben wird !

Vor Skagen wurden weitere Thune gesichtet gemeldet, sie sind schon bis 7 Seemeilen  vor Land gesichtet worden und es sollen zumindest nicht wenige sein!
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/auktionsmester-der-er-rigtig-mange-tun-ud-skagen

Und in Norwegen vor Bergen hat der Kutter "MS Bluefin" (Nomen es omen! :g) 29 Thune mit einem Gesamtgewicht von rund 6 Tonnen (Durchschnitt also um 200 Kilo!) angelandet.
https://www.bt.no/nyheter/lokalt/i/xnr1p/Storfangst-i-Oygarden
Im Gegensatz zu DK und SE gibt es für Norwegen eine kleine offizielle Testquote (auch für Forschungszwecke)von 52 Tonnen, von denen die "MS Bluefin" insgesamt 30 Tonnen zugetanden bekam als sie sich um die Thunfisch-Quote bewarb (Entscheidung dann per Los unter 8 Kuttern, die sich bewarben). 
https://www.fiskeridir.no/Yrkesfisk...se-til-aa-delta-i-fisket-etter-makrellstoerje
Weitere gut 10 Tonnen dürfen als unvermeidlicher Beifang von anderen Kuttern angelandet werden und 12 Tonnen waren für Langleinenfischer vorgesehen. Da sich aber wohl kein Kutter um diese 12-Tonnen-Langleinenquote bewarb, werden diese 12 Tonnen in diesem Jahr wohl erst mal nicht ausgefischt werden bzw. werden wohl als "Puffer" in der Fangquote gehandhabt.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## boardsurfer (27. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Sehr spannend! Danke für die Informationen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Sehr spannend! Danke für die Informationen


>DITO!!
Einfach super!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Und in Norwegen vor Bergen hat der Kutter "MS Bluefin" (Nomen es omen! :g) 29 Thune mit einem Gesamtgewicht von rund 6 Tonnen (Durchschnitt also um 200 Kilo!) angelandet.
> https://www.bt.no/nyheter/lokalt/i/xnr1p/Storfangst-i-Oygarden
> Im Gegensatz zu DK und SE gibt es für Norwegen eine kleine offizielle Testquote (auch für Forschungszwecke)von 52 Tonnen, von denen die "MS Bluefin" insgesamt 30 Tonnen zugetanden bekam als sie sich um die Thunfisch-Quote bewarb (Entscheidung dann per Los unter 8 Kuttern, die sich bewarben).
> https://www.fiskeridir.no/Yrkesfisk...se-til-aa-delta-i-fisket-etter-makrellstoerje
> Weitere gut 10 Tonnen dürfen als unvermeidlicher Beifang von anderen Kuttern angelandet werden und 12 Tonnen waren für Langleinenfischer vorgesehen. Da sich aber wohl kein Kutter um diese 12-Tonnen-Langleinenquote bewarb, werden diese 12 Tonnen in diesem Jahr wohl erst mal nicht ausgefischt werden bzw. werden wohl als "Puffer" in der Fangquote gehandhabt.



Die oben erwähnte "MS Bluefin" hat den "Code" für den Thun-Fang nun offensichtlich geknackt denn sie hat im gleichen Seegebiet vor Florø aus dem die oben genannten 29 Thune stammten nun heute mit weiteren 31 Thunen zugeschlagen!#6
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/yderligere-31-norske-tun-til-ms-bluefin

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

oha. Dann müssen aber auch ne Menge Thun unterwegs sein da..


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oha. Dann müssen aber auch ne Menge Thun unterwegs sein da..


Letztes Jahr im September hatte die "MS Hillersoy" in Norge die Lizenz für die norwegische Testquote bekommen und damals nordwestlich von Ålesund *gleich 190 Stück in einem Hol gefangen* mit Gewichten von 170-300 Kilo (Schnitt 220 Kilo)
https://www.firda.no/alesund/fiskeri/naringsliv/fekk-190-makrellstorjer-i-eitt-kast/s/5-15-280498

https://www.bt.no/nyheter/lokalt/i/adAPL/Fikk-190-makrellstorjer-pa-n-gang


https://youtu.be/eXGZ4nUhk6w

Da war die komplette norwegische Quote fürs Jahr 2016 mit einem Hol ausgefischt!#6
Die "MS Bluefin" macht das jetzt in diesem Jahr wohl in mehreren "Häppchen"

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

irre (und ganz ehrlich, mir kribbelts da in der Rollenhand, Gesetze und Schützer hin oder her...).....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Gaaanz ruuuuhig!:q
Geht mir allerdings ehrlicherweise auch so

Gerade vor Norge würde man wohl selbst mit schwerstem Big Game Gerät keine echte Chance haben weil es dicht vor der norwegischen Küste ja meist schon sehr schnell *RICHTIG* tief wird und nach der Meinung von erfahrenen Big-Gamern sind grosse Bluefins in diesem Format über Tiefen von mehr als 200 m einfach nicht zu halten weil sie endlos abtauchen und dann einfach nicht mehr nach oben zu bekommen sind.
Nicht umsonst sind die Gebiete, die für anglerischen Thunfischfang aktuell berühmt sind (Caunso Strait in Neufundland, nördliche Adria ) oder früher waren (z.B. auch der Öresund) alles eher flache Seegebiete.

WENN man in unseren Breite mal eine Chance haben könnte, wäre das im dänisch-schwedischen Kattegat/Skagerrak oder noch weiter "unten" im Öresund. 
In den Gebiet werden dann wohl auch die "Ausersuchten" aus dem anglerischen wissenschaftlichem Markierungsprojekt 
( Klick ) unterwegs sein, um die 40 Thune für die Markierungen zu fangen.



Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Du willst mich nur abhalten ;-))


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Na vieleicht wird es ja was..... 

Wir sind in 4 Wochen dort in der Gegend oberhalb Bergen und wenn wir keinen ans Band bekommen wäre es bestimmt spannend so etwas mal zu sehen wie im Film.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Schon Tintenfischimitationen dabei zum Thune schleppen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Auch mit dem üblichen schweren Norge-Gerät von 50 lbs hat man gegen solche 200-Kilo-Geschosse nicht den Hauch einer Chance :q, die lassen dann mal schnell die Bremsscheiben verdampfen 
...und auch wenn die norwegischen Fischer diese Test-/Forschungsquote von 52 Tonnen haben, ist es für Sportfischer in Norge  weiterhin illegal auf Bluefins zu fischen...|rolleyes...auch wenn es "juckt":g

Aber wenn man mal ein paar von den Bonitos trifft, die die letzten Jahre an der norwegischen, schwedischen und dänischen Küste aufgetaucht sind, ist das an leichtem Gerät bei Gewichten von 1,5-3 Kilo sicher auch eine Fetzengaudi :vik: und ausserdem legal.
So wie bei diesem Video vom September 2016 an der schwedischen Küste.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Uajc_74UY

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

wie willste nem Thun verbieten, die Naturködermakrele zu fressen - kannst ihm ja sagen, er macht das illegal ;-))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie willste nem Thun verbieten, die Naturködermakrele zu fressen - kannst ihm ja sagen, er macht das illegal ;-))


:q:q:q
Das kann ich natürlich nicht und ich kann auch natürlich niemanden "ächten" :gwenn er unvermittelt in Norge mal einen Thunbiss auf Naturköder bekommt...was sicherlich auch mal jemandem passieren wird...aber ich würde es eben, *wenn ich mitbekomme *(Jagende Thune sind ein sehr eindrückliches Schauspiel)*, dass Thune in der Nähe sind, nicht unbedingt zusätzlich provozieren*...aus 2 Gründen

1. Mein Gerät ist mir lieb und teuer  und selbst mit meinem stabilen Heilbutt-Tackle habe ich gegen einen grossen Bluefin nicht den Hauch einer Chance, der würde "Kleinholz" draus machen.|rolleyes

2. Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis jetzt etwas illegales & unsinniges zu machen/zu provozieren wenn ich jetzt durch etwas Zurückhaltung in der vielleicht nicht mehr allzu fernen Zukunft die Chance bekomme, dann evtl. nachhaltig und legal das grosse Abenteuer "Thunfischfang" in unseren Breiten angehen zu können.

Dass jetzt die Thune wieder zurückkommen, liegt schliesslich daran, dass endlich Gesetze gegen den hemmungslosen Raubbau im Mittelmeer in den Laichgebieten *erlassen UND durchgesetzt wurden.
*Solange Gesetze nicht zum sinnlosen Selbstzweck werden, haben die durchaus einen Sinn und zeigen Erfolge wie in diesem Fall.

Deswegen würde ich zur Zeit z.B. *eben gerade nicht von August bis Oktober* mit einer Tintenfisch-Imitation  vor der Norwegischen West-Küste schleppen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ...
> So wie bei diesem Video vom September 2016 an der schwedischen Küste.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4Uajc_74UY
> 
> ...



Aaaalter, wenn so ein "kleiner" schon so ein Rabattttttz macht, möchte ich keinen größeren sehen. :vik:

 Danke für den Thread und für die Beleuchtung der Hintergründe für diesen Bestand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Aber auch Fliegenrute (OHNE das irgendwie zu schmälern!!!) - ist aber auch nur grad Mittelmaßmakrele von der Größe ;-)) (na gut, etwas größer schon)
Geiles Video!


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber auch Fliegenrute (OHNE das irgendwie zu schmälern!!!) - ist aber auch nur grad Mittelmaßmakrele von der Größe ;-)) (na gut, etwas größer schon)
> Geiles Video!



 Klar, ne Fliegenrute.
Wird trotzdem schon deutlich, welche Power die Kollegen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Absolut!!
Stell Dir das mit ner knappen Tonne bei nem großen Bluefin vor ;-))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die Bonitos, die im Gegensatz zu den Bluefins NICHT früher schon im Kattegatt und Öresund heimisch waren, etablieren sich nun seit 7-9 Jahren immer mehr und immer wieder ab ca. August in der Region. 
In Westschweden haben sich viel inzwischen drauf etwas spezialisiert und fangen sie sowohl beim Spinnfischen, beim Schleppen als auch wie auf dem Video mit der Fliegenrute.
Neben der Westküste Schwedens gibt es auch im Oslo-Fjord eine sehr aktive "Gemeinde" , die den Bonitos gezielt & erfolgreich nachstellt #6
Und da Bonitos sich wohl sehr schnell und gut vermehren, ist dort auch erst mal kein Problem bzgl. Fangmengen in Sicht#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Absolut!!
> Stell Dir das mit ner knappen Tonne bei nem großen Bluefin vor ;-))


Ein Big Gamer der schon Bluefins in Kanada gefangen hat, gab mir mal scherzhaft den Tip, einen Haken an der Schnur an einer Autobahnbrücke herunterhängen zu lassen...wenn sich eines der vorbeifahrendes Autos einhängt, hätte man ein ähnliches Gefühl wie wenn ein grosser Bluefin einsteigt

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Geiler Vergleich!!


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die gefragten Tintenfische zum schleppen hat er nicht.
Ich bevorzuge Makrele an der freien Leine die am Drachen hängt.
Spass bei Seite, ich habe keinen Bock mich mit 30 lbs Gerät an einen D-Zug
ranzuwagen. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Makrele mit 1,8 kg
an der Meforute und da ist schon die Post abgegangen.
ich kann mir gut vorstellen was da so ein Mittelklassethun von 100 kg mit meinem Gerät macht.


----------



## freibadwirt (28. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ein Big Gamer der schon Bluefins in Kanada gefangen hat, gab mir mal scherzhaft den Tip, einen Haken an der Schnur an einer Autobahnbrücke herunterhängen zu lassen...wenn sich eines der vorbeifahrendes Autos einhängt, hätte man ein ähnliches Gefühl wie wenn ein grosser Bluefin einsteigt
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck




Super Vergleich#6#6#6 genau so schaut es aus.
Andreas


----------



## Ossipeter (29. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Es geht schon wieder weiter:
https://www.nrk.no/sognogfjordane/n...eg-til-verdas-storste-fiskemarknad-1.13659460
Sichtungen vor Bömlo, Smöla.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Es geht schon wieder weiter:
> https://www.nrk.no/sognogfjordane/n...eg-til-verdas-storste-fiskemarknad-1.13659460
> Sichtungen vor Bömlo, Smöla.


#6Das ist noch mal das gleiche Seegebiet vor Westnorwegen wo die "MS Bluefin" schon erfogreich war (siehe hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4706751&postcount=21 ) #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

es kribbelt..................


----------



## LAC (29. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

So langsam entwickelt sich die dän. nordsee zum angelparadies - hier mal ein Foto was früher für thune von anglern in dk gefangen wurde.https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=20259


----------



## Zico (29. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

@Lac

heftig #t bin gerade sprachlos....aber muss den Thread mal 
von Anfang lesen.

Gruß Zico


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Wie schon in dem Thread von 2010 https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200951 von mir erwähnt, waren Thune in Nordsee und auch bis tief in die Ostsee (Öresund) bis in die 60er Jahre nichts ungewöhnliches.
In den Öresund kamen die Thune so regelmäßig, dass in den späten 40ern und in den 50ern dort Thunfisch-Tournamnets ausgefischt wurden und der dänische Thunfisch-Rekord liegt nicht umsonst bei 372 Kilo!
Hier noch mal ein historisches Video, leider ohne Ton, dass von der schwedischen Küste vor Helsinborg stammt
https://youtu.be/1pPEuA8KEKM
und hier noch 2 historische Dokumente aus dem Kattegatt vor Seeland
http://filmcentralen.dk/museum/danmark-paa-film/film/lystfiskere-paa-tunfiskeri-i-kattegat

http://filmcentralen.dk/museum/danmark-paa-film/film/thunfiskeri-paa-sjaellands-odde#

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

hammerhart! DANKE!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> https://www.tv2nord.dk/artikel/kaempe-tun-fanget-ved-hirtshals-uvist-om-de-maa-saelges
> 
> Da aber die Schweden ausser den beiden Thunen *keine weiteren Fisch anlandeten ist zur Zeit noch unklar ob die beiden Fische überhaupt verkauft werden dürfen*  da hier wohl unterstellt wird, dass die Schweden *eben doch gezielt auf  Thun gefischt haben* weil sie sonst nichts mitbrachten. Und gezielter  Fang von Thunen in DK und SE ist eben immer noch illegal. Die Behörden  untersuchen das Ganze noch
> Von dem schwedischen Berufsfischer wurde von "TV2Nord" versucht, ein  Interview zu bekommen aber der war wohl zu keiner Stellungnahme bereit#d
> ...


Inzwischen ist dieser Fall auch offiziell geklärt.
Da die beiden Thune der einzige und damit Hauptfang dieses Kutters waren wurde dieser Fang für ungesetzlich erklärt.
Das  Geld das die Auktion dieser beiden Thune einbrachte (knapp DKK 40.000),  fällt somit der dänischen Staatskasse zugute und bekommen nicht die  schwedischen Fischer, die die beiden Thune einbrachten.
http://www.fiskogfri.dk/kaempetun-blev-fanget-ulovligt/
http://nyheder.tv2.dk/lokalt/2017-08-29-to-kaempe-tun-landet-ulovligt
Meiner  Meinung ein richtiges Zeichen, um von vornherein der "Grauzone" des  "gezielten Beifanges" frühzeitig das Wasser abzugraben.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Danke für die neue Infos.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Neuigkeiten von der Thun-Front:


Zum ersten mal seit den 60ern wurden nun Thune im Öresund fotografiert
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/tunen-er-filmet-i-oeresund
2 Angler sahen am 5. September im Lauf einiger Stunden zwischen Gilleleje und Hornbæk über 50 jagende Thune im geschätzten Gewicht von 100-300 Kilo und konnten springende Thune im Bild festhalten


Desweiteren  hatte ein norwegischer Angler seine "Begegnung der unheimlichen Art"  als er mit 750 g Pilker an 50-Lbs-Rute  vor Rogaland in West-Norge  eigentlich auf Lumb fischte und dann einen gewaltigen Biss bekam. 

http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/norsk-lystfisker-slaebt-6-mil-fra-land-af-blaafinnet-tun

Der  Drill dauerte 3 h und weil er mit stabilem Gerät fischte (50er Geflecht  und 1,2 mm Mono-Vorfach), zog ihn der Fisch in der Zeit rund 6 Meilen  weit, wie er am GPS-Tracker feststellen konnte. Er brachte den Fisch  sogar nach oben in die Nähe des Bootes aber dort kam die Schnur im Kampf  dann an den Propeller des Motors und der Fisch war verloren.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

boaaaah!!!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Darüber hinaus startet mit dem heutigen Tag das wissenschaftliche Markierungsprogramm durch dänische und schwedische Angler
http://www.fiskogfri.dk/blafinnet-tun-tagges/

  welches ich hier >>Klick mich<< schon mal vorgestellt habe.
  Man startet wohl heute in den Gewässern vor Skagen.
  Neben dem Anbringen von Sendern (messen und senden Position, Wassertemperatur, Schwimmtiefe) an die gefangenen Thune werden wohl zur wissenschaftlichen Auswertung auch Gewebeproben entnommen.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Double2004 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Danke für die Updates, MeFo-Schreck.

Dann werde ich im Oktober in Dänemark beim Mefoangeln sicherheitshalber wohl eine Schnurstärke hochgehen müssen.:q


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Danke für die Updates, MeFo-Schreck.


Gerne, ich hab' mit dem "Quatsch" angefangen , jetzt ziehe ich es auch durch



Double2004 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich im Oktober in Dänemark beim Mefoangeln sicherheitshalber wohl eine Schnurstärke hochgehen müssen.:q


Nur *eine* Schnurstärke?


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Double2004 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nur *eine* Schnurstärke?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck




Man muss ja auch ein wenig Vertrauen in seine Drillkompetenz haben. Außerdem soll der Fisch ja auch eine faire Chance bekommen:g


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch ein wenig Vertrauen in seine Drillkompetenz haben. Außerdem soll der Fisch ja auch eine faire Chance bekommen:g


Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass Du 8-10 Kilometer Schnur auf Deiner MeFo-Rolle drauf hast, um diese Drillkompetenz auch mal austesten zu können |rolleyes:q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Double2004 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass Du 8-10 Kilometer Schnur auf Deiner MeFo-Rolle drauf hast, um diese Drillkompetenz auch mal austesten zu können |rolleyes:q
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Das würde ja wiederum für einen feineren Durchmesser sprechen!#c:q Ach ne, lass man...der Gefrierschrank im Haus ist eh etwas klein...die Tune sollen mal schön im Öresund bleiben!

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Das würde ja wiederum für einen feineren Durchmesser sprechen!#c:q Ach ne, lass man...der Gefrierschrank im Haus ist eh etwas klein...die Tune sollen mal schön im Öresund bleiben!


Abgesehen davon ist so ein Thun auch so schwer auf dem Dachgepäckträger festzuschnüren und man überschreitet dann die maximal zulässige Dachlast :g|rolleyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## SFVNOR (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Hej Mefo-Schreck,

Vielen Dank für deine Berichte und Links. Ich als LL-Fahrer werde wohl nicht in den Genuß kommen mal einen ungewöhnlichen Fang zu machen aber dennoch lese ich gerne die Nachrichten von Dir. Es ist immer sehr informativ und erstaunlich was so in den nördlichen Breitengraden passiert.

Weiter so und Petri
  Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hej Mefo-Schreck,
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Berichte und Links. Ich als LL-Fahrer werde wohl nicht in den Genuß kommen mal einen ungewöhnlichen Fang zu machen aber dennoch lese ich gerne die Nachrichten von Dir. Es ist immer sehr informativ und erstaunlich was so in den nördlichen Breitengraden passiert.
> 
> ...



Dito - kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus startet mit dem heutigen Tag das wissenschaftliche Markierungsprogramm durch dänische und schwedische Angler
> http://www.fiskogfri.dk/blafinnet-tun-tagges/
> 
> welches ich hier >>Klick mich<< schon mal vorgestellt habe.
> ...


 [FONT=&quot]Und die ersten Thune für dieses wissenschaftlich Markierungs-Projekt wurden *heute* von den beteiligten Sportfischern gefangen!#6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 "däische" Thune von 210 und 251 cm wurden vor Skagen gefangen & mit Sender versehen, der erste Fisch biss schon nach nur 1,5 h [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/svenstrup-bekraefter-foerste-danske-maerkningstun
[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Und auch die am Projekt beteiligten schwedischen Angler waren nicht faul und fingen & markierten einen Thun der auf 225 Kilo geschätzt wurde. #6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/foerste-svenske-tun-maerket

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck[/FONT]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Und auch die am Projekt beteiligten schwedischen Angler waren nicht faul und fingen & markierten einen Thun der auf 225 Kilo geschätzt wurde. #6



Ich hatte beim Angeln in den USA auch schon sehr große Fische an der Angel, aber wie sich mehr als 200 kg kämpfender Thun an der Angel anfühlen, muss schon ein ganz spezielles Erlebnis sein.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die  Schweden haben wohl im Lauf des Tages noch 2 weitere Thune gefangen und  markiert, die Drills wurden sehr heftig geführt, um die Fische  möglichst schnell und wenig erschöpft für die Markierungs-Arbeit ans  Boot zu bekommen, der Drill des ersten oben erwähnten Fisches von  geschätzten 225 Kilo dauert auch aufgrund des guten Teamworks mit dem  erfahrenen Kapitän nur 50 min. #6
Ein  Fisch, der von den Thunfisch-erfahrenen Markierungs-Experten auf rund  400 Kilo geschätzt wurde, kam nach 3h 45min kurz vor dem Boot noch von  der Schnur ab.
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/spofangade-tonfiskar-landade-i-sverige/

Während  die Dänen von Skagen aus starteten, fuhren die Schweden von Mollösund  aus los (https://kartor.eniro.se/m/h0iPB ) und fischten rund 20  Seemeilen draussen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Da geht ja echt was ab. Wie viel Thun muss da rumschwimmen jetzt schon, wenn die so regelmäßig fangen?

Oder konzentriert sich der da an bestimmten Plätzen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da geht ja echt was ab. Wie viel Thun muss da rumschwimmen jetzt schon, wenn die so regelmäßig fangen?
> Oder konzentriert sich der da an bestimmten Plätzen?


Auch um das herauszufinden sollen die dann zu gewinnenden Daten des wissenschaftlichen Projektes dienen.#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Gerade auf FB gefunden, weiss nicht ob der Link schon mal hier war. 
Thune vor Bergen an der Oberfläche..




https://www.facebook.com/keno.ferter/videos/671713151402/


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Nee, bisher noch nicht gesehen!#6
Kommt gut!:z
Irgendwie kann ich den leicht hysterischen Ton in der Stimme da gut nachvollziehen |supergri, da haut's einem das Adrenalin gleich schnapsglasweise in die Blutbahn!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Und Du musst dran denken:
 Du hättest ne Angel an Bord!!! 

boaaah..
Da nicht wenigstens versuchsweise zwischenhalten, würd mich alles kosten (ja, auch wenn ich weiss, die würden voraussichtlich das Gerät schreddern.

Freut mich, wenn ich auch mal was beitragen konnte, was ihr noch nicht kanntet .

Einfach geiles Video - der Angler, den da nicht der Jagdtrieb packt, der ist keiner!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Klar, packt einen da der Jagdtrieb, gar keine Frage aber selbst mein hochwertiges Heilbutt-Tackle würden die in Fetzen reissen, deswegen Rute schön draussen lassen, das ganze mit zitternden Fingern und dem Puls eines Hamsters auf Speed  filmen und den Moment aufsaugen/geniessen!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Ich würd bei mir für nix garantieren in so einer Situation.

Hab auch schon mal versuchsweise nen 2m + Waller mit ner 5/6er Fliegenrute angeworfen, weil nix anders zur Hand ;-)

Auch wenn ich dann froh war, dass er sich nur absinken liess und nicht gebissen hat ;-)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Wie sagte doch schon der Krieger-Philosoph Sun Tzu?
*"Wenn du nicht stark genug bist, sei klug."#h

*Deswegen würde ich das in dem Moment mit zitternden Fingern einfach lassen 
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Bin da geistig zu jung (noch in der Pupertät sozusagen ;-)) 

Wenns Adrenalin fliesst und der Jagdtrieb juckt.......


Klug?

Vergiss es - INSTINKTE!!

:g:g:g


----------



## Ossipeter (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die hätte ich auch, aber beim erstem Livekontakt mit Orkas z.B. haben wir auch nur Adrenalin und Puls gehabt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die hätte ich auch, aber beim erstem Livekontakt mit Orkas z.B. haben wir auch nur Adrenalin und Puls gehabt.



Meine Frau und mich (sowie 6 weitere Hansel) hat mal ein italienischer Guide auf den Azoren mit einem größeren Schlauchboot in eine Herde von ca. 40 Grindwalen gesteuert. Einfach geil!!!! Das vergisst man sein Leben lang nicht.

Mir wäre das scheixxegal, ob der Thun Rute und Rolle schreddert. Ich möchte mal live spüren, welche Kraft da wirkt. Und die Chance würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

Vor einiger Zeit saß ich mal neben 'nem Fallschirmjäger im Zug. Der hatte einen coolen Spruch auf seiner Jacke: "Lernen durch Schmerz." Da ist was dran


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Natürlich fliegt dann bei so einer Aktion der Puls und die Jagdinstinkte brechen hervor, gar keine Frage!
Aber erstens halte ich es dann doch mit dem oben von mir genannten Spruch von Sun Tsu:g und zweitens behaltet es immer noch mal locker im Hinterkopf: 
*Das gezielte Fischen auf Blauflossenthun ist aufgrund des Schutzstatus, den er zur Zeit (und wohl auch noch 'ne Weile) in NO, DK und SE geniesst schlicht illegal, **eine Straftat! *
Keine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Lappalie wie zu schnelles Fahren oder falsch parken! 
*Nein, eine Straftat, eine kriminelle Handlung!* Das ist rechtlich nix anderes als sich unberechtigt mit 'ner Knarre in den Wald zu setzen und auf Rehe zu ballern! 
Da kann man sich auch nicht rausreden, dass man bewusst vorbeigeschossen hätte (was ja praktisch wie das Fischen mit zu schwachem Tackle ist), die Verurteilung vor Gericht ist einem sicher!
Stellt Euch vor, ihr wärt Besitzer eines Teiches mit Karpfen, die alle über 25 Kilo hätten. Dann fischt da einer ohne Lizenz mit Selbsthak-Methode und Boilies aber nur mit 0,08er Mono als Schnur und bringt dann die lahme Ausrede, er hätte die Grosskarpfen ja eh nicht mit der dünnen Schnur landen können!#c
Würdet ihr ihn laufen lassen? Nein, ihr würdet ihm den Arsch aufreissen und ihn zur Polizei und vor Gericht schleppen|krach:!
Wenn Ihr in so einer Situaton wie auf dem Video gezielt mal eine Ködermakrele in den tobenden Thun-Schwarm werft, tut ihr nix prinzipiell anderes als der Schwarzfischer an Eurem fiktiven Karpfenteich.#t
Muss das sein? Wir als Sportfischer täten uns mit solchen Aktionen jedenfalls keinen Gefallen!
Halten wir uns doch noch ein paar Jahre zurück bis sich der Thunbestand ggfs. stabilisiert und sowohl Berufsfischerei und sportliche Fischerei wieder in einem reglementierten Rahmen erlaubt werden. 
Durch unbedachte "Frühschüsse" (die aufgrund des zu schwachen Norge-Tackles eh nur in die Hose gehen) tun wir uns als Sportfischer da keinen Gefallen!
Auch wenn es "juckt" wenn man tatsächlich in so einem jagenden Schwarm ist: In dem Fall* zur Zeit *einfach mal nur die Situation geniessen ist mittel- und langfristig für uns Sportfischer sicher die beste Option!#6

Just my 2 cents about that topic!:g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Auch wenn es "juckt" wenn man tatsächlich in so einem jagenden Schwarm ist: In dem Fall* zur Zeit *einfach mal nur die Situation geniessen ist mittel- und langfristig für uns Sportfischer sicher die beste Option!#6
> 
> Just my 2 cents about that topic!:g
> 
> ...


*ABSOLUT UNWIDERSPROCHEN!!!!!!

Und richtig!!!*

Könnt ich aber für mich garantieren? 

Da soll besser jemand anders seine Hand ins Feuer legen......

Gut, dass ich da grade nicht draussen bin ...
:g:g:g


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Von den von mir oben erwähnten "schwedischen Thunen", die bisher am Samstag für das  wissenschaftliche Projekt gefangen und besendert wurden gibt es nun  auch ein paar Video-Szenen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jIMjgrQKkw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MgzDfG4dHc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nH3eUUFtsU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYAEhi4F78g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Klasse und danke fürs einstellen..

Und Du wunderst Dich, wenn ich da Adrenalin kriege????????


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasse und danke fürs einstellen..
> 
> *Und Du wunderst Dich, wenn ich da Adrenalin kriege*????????


Darüber wundere ich mich nicht, da sind auch meine Nebennierenrinden am schuften, um das ganze Adrenalin herzustellen :q
Ich habe dann eben aktuell nur meine "unreinen Gedanken" im Griff  und lasse den "anglerischen Trieben" eben (mit schwerem Herzen, hohem Blutdruck und hohem Puls) nicht gleich freien Lauf#h 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich habe dann eben aktuell nur meine "unreinen Gedanken" im Griff


Du musst ein Mönch sein - Reschbeggd!
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hans albers (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

danke für die aktuellen infos...


und wie du schon schriebt
sind die thune  dort oben 
(und nicht nur da) geschützt, was auch seinen sinn hat.


wenn ich sachen lese wie: 
egal was das gerät hergibt (bzw. bricht usw,), ich muss da unbedingt
meinen  angeltrieb befriedigen, finde ich das grenzwertig.

(rede da nicht von big game !!)

meine meinung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Wenn ich mich so recht erinnere, gelten die Regeln der Länder und der EU bis zu einer bestimmten Seegrenze 3, 6 u. 12 Seemeilenzone.
Nachgeschaut:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Küstenmeer#Zw.C3.B6lf-Meilen-Zone

Darüber hinaus muss man eben hochseetauglich sein und ist dort wesentlich regulierungsfreier ...
Falls sich dort draussen wirklich viel Thunfisch entwickelt, werden wohl zukünftig auch die entsprechenden Yachten folgen.

Viel mehr Sorgen täten mir die japanischen und chinesischen Fabrikschiffe machen, die solche Ressourcen weltweit gnadenlos aufspüren und ausbeuten.
Die 200 Seemeilen Wirtschaftszone könnte hiergegen abhelfen.


----------



## hans albers (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



> Viel mehr Sorgen täten mir die japanischen und chinesischen  Fabrikschiffe machen, die solche Ressourcen weltweit gnadenlos aufspüren  und ausbeuten.


yap,
wäre schön wenn sich dort wieder ein bestand entwickeln würde,
bzw. schutzmassnahmen im rahmen von abkommen getroffen werden würden, umd dem vorzubeugen.


wie schon mal geschrieben ,in den 50 ern ging
es noch auf die doggerbank von cuxhaven aus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Viel mehr Sorgen täten mir die japanischen und chinesischen Fabrikschiffe machen, die solche Ressourcen weltweit gnadenlos aufspüren und ausbeuten.


jepp, da muss man aufpassen.

Die Norweger werden das sicher gut im Griff haben, wie das bei der EU aussieht, naja..


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du musst ein Mönch sein -


Naja, soweit würde ich nicht gehen:q:q:q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

aber fascht ;-)))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Viel mehr Sorgen täten mir die japanischen und chinesischen Fabrikschiffe machen, die solche Ressourcen weltweit gnadenlos aufspüren und ausbeuten.
> Die 200 Seemeilen Wirtschaftszone könnte hiergegen abhelfen.


Wenn der Trend mit den Bluefins in Skandinavien sich verfestigen sollte, müsste so einer Entwicklung mit asiatischen "Piratenfischern" natürlich frühzeitig wirksam Einhalt geboten werden aber auch den Begehrlichkeiten der europäischen Fischer enge Regeln vorgelegt werden.
Auch um die Bestände vernünftig zu erfassen, um für die Zukunft solche vernünftigen Regeln festzulegen wurde das Markierungsprojekt aufgelegt.#6

Dieser Bericht hier <<Klick>> über die Bluefin-Fischerei in Norwegen im Zeitraum von 1920-1985 zeigt *überdeutlich*, wie schnell es mit guten Fängen vorbei sein kann wenn die Berufs-Fischerei es übertreibt! 
Mit Jahresfängen von 10.000-14.000 Tonnen (!) in der ersten Hälfte der  50er vor Norwegen wurde wohl der "Unterbau" an "kleinen Thunen" (80-90  Kilo) vernichtet und schon in den Anfängen der 60er waren keine kleinen  Thune mehr vor der Küste und ab 1963 ging der Thunfischfang dann  vergleichsweise wieder gegen Null!
*Also hat die ungeregelte professionelle Thunfischerei damals einen  ehemals grossen Bestand in weniger als 15 Jahren zugrunde gerichtet!:c#q*
Das sollte hoffentlich jetzt für die Zukunft eine deutliche Warnung sein!|uhoh:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## hans albers (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

yap

da werden wohl die norweger diesmal vorreiter sein, 
(im gegenteiligen sinne) hoffentlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> *Also hat die ungeregelte professionelle Thunfischerei damals einen  ehemals grossen Bestand in weniger als 15 Jahren zugrunde gerichtet!:c#q*
> Das sollte hoffentlich jetzt für die Zukunft eine deutliche Warnung sein!|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Ich gönne den Küstenfischern in Norge, Denmark und Schweden sicher ihren Anteil.

Eine "anglerische" Bewirtschaftung muss in meinen Augen aber die Grundlage sein, und der Überschuss dann für die Fischerei.

Denn dass das Angeln sicherlich nicht nur volkswirtschaftlich mehr Geld bei weniger Fangmenge bringen kann, sollte jedem inzwischen klar sein, sondern auch, dass da insgesamt weniger Raubbau betrieben werden kann.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



hans albers schrieb:


> yap
> 
> da werden wohl die norweger diesmal vorreiter sein,
> (im gegenteiligen sinne) hoffentlich...


Das hoffe ich auch und hoffe, dass da auch die Dänen und Schweden "mitziehen".#6
Um es klar zu sagen: Ich bin durchaus für eine *zukünftige Nutzung sowohl für die Profis als für die Sportfischerei!*
Aber bitte alles mit Sinn, Verstand und Augenmaß erst wenn die Bestände gesichert sind!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus für eine *zukünftige Nutzung sowohl für die Profis als für die Sportfischerei!*
> Aber bitte alles mit Sinn, Verstand und Augenmaß erst wenn die Bestände gesichert sind!
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


#6#6#6
D´accord!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Als wir letzte Woche auf Hitra waren wurde berichtet von großen Thuns welche dort jagten weit draußen...
Anglerisch sehr interessant, aber keine Quote vorhanden, wenn wir es richtig verstanden haben....

Soll in diesem jahr aber auch besonders schlimm sein, da Unmengen an Pollack und Makrelen vor Ort sind, wie sonst nicht der Fall, somit dann auch die Räuber.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Als wir letzte Woche auf Hitra waren wurde berichtet von großen Thuns welche dort jagten weit draußen...
> Anglerisch sehr interessant, aber keine Quote vorhanden, wenn wir es richtig verstanden haben....
> 
> Soll in diesem jahr aber auch besonders schlimm sein, da Unmengen an Pollack und Makrelen vor Ort sind, wie sonst nicht der Fall, somit dann auch die Räuber.


Die Thune waren vor Hitra auch schon die letzten 3 Jahre (mindestens) da!#6
Lies Dir mal den gesamtem Thread mit den verlinkten Threads durch , dann wird das auch mit der fehlenden Quote etwas klarer|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

*Richtig!!!!! *

Ich kann das nur empfehlen, auch in Facebook "nur Bilder guck/Überschrift lesen"-Zeiten:

Lest euch all die Links durch, die Mefo-Schreck hier dankenswerterweise alle eingestellt hat!!

Es lohnt sich genauso wie die ganzen Fotos und Videos!!

*DANKE nochmal dafür von meiner Seite!!!!!*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Dass es keine Neuigkeiten von dem Markierungsprojekt gibt, liegt leider daran, dass es seit Sonntag im Kattegatt/Skagerrak dermäßen „bläst“, dass die Boot leider nicht rausfahren können #c

  Die Dänen landeten übrigens am Samstag noch einen dritten Thun, der leider trotz aller Vorsichtsmaßnahmen und versuchter Schonung nach dem Drill starb :cund nun dennoch der Wissenschaft dient weil er weiter untersucht wird
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/status-paa-loerdagens-maerkningsfiskeri-efter-blaafinnet-tun
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/tunmaerkning
  Der grössere der beiden „dänischen“ Thune mit 251 cm Länge, der erfolgreich markiert wurde, müsste nach den üblichen Gewichtstabellen um 285 Kilo gehabt haben und vom Drill sind nun auch ein paar „Fetzen“ Video online
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/dansk-megatuna-fangad-pa-film/
https://youtu.be/LiIKWoWKN4w


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die oben erwähnte "MS Bluefin" hat den "Code" für den Thun-Fang nun offensichtlich geknackt denn sie hat im gleichen Seegebiet vor Florø aus dem die oben genannten 29 Thune stammten nun heute mit weiteren 31 Thunen zugeschlagen!#6
> http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/yderligere-31-norske-tun-til-ms-bluefin
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


  [FONT=&quot]Um mal wieder  auf den offziellen Testfang der norwegischen Profis zurückzukommen, die ja eine Testquote von insgesamt 42 Tonnen zugestanden bekommen haben:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mit Schlag 10 Uhr am Donnerstag den 14.09.  war die offizielle Thunfisch-Fangsaison in Norwegen vorüber denn da landete die Mannschft der MS Bluefin einen Hol mit 78 Blauflossenthunen, der dann zusammen mit den früher gemachten Fängen von 31 und 29 Blufins die Quote "voll" machte. Der Hol am Donnerstag war sogar noch grösser, man liess um die Quote nicht überzustrapazieren rund 30 Thune aus dem Netz sogar wieder frei.#6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Fang gelang der Crew westlich vor Ona ( https://kart.gulesider.no/m/GdyJS )
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.hooked.no/artikler/na-siste-del-kvoten-fisket-bluefin-tok-78-storjer-kast[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MeFo-Schreck
[/FONT]


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

[FONT=&quot]Hier mal ein neuer Zwischenstand aus dem wissenschaftlichem Markierungsprojekt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Auf schwedischer Seite sind inzwischen seit dem 09.September 11 Blauflossenthune mit den früher von mir erwähnten Sendern versehen worden und der schwedische Leiter des Projekts Andreas Sundelöf von SLU Aqua meint, dass das Vorankommen im Projekt bisher die Erwartungen übertrifft.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.fiskejournalen.se/tonfiskforskaren-markningsprojektet-gar-over-forvantan/[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Auf dänischer Seite hängt man noch ein wenig hinterher weil letzte Woche wetterbedingt keine Ausfahrten gemacht werden konnten aber gestern ging es wieder raus.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Man konnte 8 Bisse verzeichnen aber nur einen Thun bis zur Bordwand für die Markierung bekommen, dieser war aber immerhin beeindruckende 246 cm lang[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/en-dansk-tun-maerket-i-dag[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MeFo-Schreck
[/FONT]


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Super spannend #6 
Danke für die aktuellen Infos, MeFo-Schreck #6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Auch von mir wieder:
DANKE!!!!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Auch auf deutschsprachigen Seiten wird dieses wissenschaftliche Projekt, dass mit Hife von Sportfischern durchgeführt wird, nun endlich mal erwähnt
Einmal auf der deutschen Seite des WWF (welcher das ganze Projekt fördert und zahlt)
http://www.wwf.de/2017/september/erste-thunfisch-besenderung-in-der-nordsee/
und einmal auf der Online-Präsenz der "Zeit"
http://www.zeit.de/news/2017-09/19/...thunfischs-in-die-nordsee-erforschen-19120603

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Double2004 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Einmal auf der deutschen Seite des WWF (welcher das ganze Projekt fördert und zahlt)
> http://www.wwf.de/2017/september/erste-thunfisch-besenderung-in-der-nordsee/
> [/url]
> 
> ...




Klasse, dass der WWF das fördert!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die Thune, die bisher in diesem wissenschaftlichem Markierungs-Projekt in SE un DK gehakt wurden waren ja alle bisher nicht gerade "schwächlich" auf der Brust mit Gewichten von 180-280 Kilo.
Aber gestern hatte das schwedische Team "Laholm" wohl einen *richtigen Giganten* |bigeyes an der Schnur.
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/krokade-misstankt-grander-kampade-i-sex-timmar/
Der Fisch riss in der ersten Flucht 600 m Schnur von der Shimano Tiagra Rolle. (was unten in dem Video auf der Seite zu sehen ist-eindrucksvoll! )
Als sie ihn endlich auf Vorfachlänge bis ans Boot gebracht hatten,:vik: "marschierte" der Fisch erneut 350 m davon. Insgesamt dauerte der Kampf 6 Stunden und der Markierungsexperte mit Gross-Thun-Erfahrung sagte, nachdem sie den Fisch schon gesehen hatten, *dass es sich um einen sogenannten "Grander" handeln würde, also einen Fisch über den magischen 1000 lbs (454 Kilo).*
Leider sprengte der Fisch zum Schluss doch die Hauptschnur...zum Glück direkt am Boot bzw. direkt vor dem Vorfach, so dass der Fisch nun nicht mit Unmengen Schnur im Schlepptau unterwegs sein muss.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Sche...............................

geht das ab auf der Rolle.....


DANKE dafür!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Ja |supergri und das sind keine "Spinnfäden" mit denen die fischen:g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

wohl wahr - da kriegste schon vom zugucken Adrenalin...


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Nun dreht hier mal nicht durch....ist wie Makrelen angeln nur 1-2 Klassen höher :q:q:q

Nein im Ernst, wie irre ist das denn bitte |bigeyes :k


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nun dreht hier mal nicht durch....ist wie Makrelen angeln nur 1-2 Klassen höher :q:q:q
> 
> Nein im Ernst, wie irre ist das denn bitte |bigeyes :k



Micha,
ist doch gar nicht so irre, wie doch bestimmt fast alle wissen, gab es von gar nicht all zu langer Zeit in Norden von Dänemark sogar Thunfisch-Konservenfabriken , wo der Fang aus der Ostsee etc. verarbeitet wurde.
Und wenn die jetzt "ihre Heimat wiedergefunden haben........#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Micha,
> ist doch gar nicht so irre, wie doch bestimmt fast alle wissen, gab es von gar nicht all zu langer Zeit in Norden von Dänemark sogar Thunfisch-Konservenfabriken , wo der Fang aus der Ostsee etc. verarbeitet wurde.
> *Und wenn die jetzt "ihre Heimat wiedergefunden haben........*#6


Das sind bis jetzt alles noch "zarte Pflänzchen" mit der Rückkehr!
Wenn wir jetzt alle vernünftig bleiben und uns jetzt mal in gespannter Aufmerksamkeit üben, könnte aus dem Pflänzchen tatsächlich noch mal ein Baum werden an dem man in mittlerer Zukunft evtl. mal die eine oder andere Frucht legal ernten kann |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das sind bis jetzt alles noch "zarte Pflänzchen" mit der Rückkehr!
> Wenn wir jetzt alle vernünftig bleiben und uns jetzt mal in gespannter Aufmerksamkeit üben, könnte aus dem Pflänzchen tatsächlich noch mal ein Baum werden an dem man in mittlerer Zukunft evtl. mal die eine oder andere Frucht legal ernten kann |wavey:
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



........#6


----------



## offense80 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

@ Rolf

Dann fang mal schon an zu planen für 2025. Da geht unsere Tour dann zum Thunfisch Fang nach Dk.... gut das wir uns bei Moritz treffen, ich bräuchte da noch das eine oder andere :q


----------



## bacalo (26. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Dankeschön für das berichten.

 Schon ein Gigant#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Um mal wieder  auf den offziellen Testfang der norwegischen Profis zurückzukommen, die ja eine Testquote von insgesamt 42 Tonnen zugestanden bekommen haben:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Mit Schlag 10 Uhr am Donnerstag den 14.09.  war die offizielle Thunfisch-Fangsaison in Norwegen vorüber denn da landete die Mannschft der MS Bluefin einen Hol mit 78 Blauflossenthunen, der dann zusammen mit den früher gemachten Fängen von 31 und 29 Blufins die Quote "voll" machte. Der Hol am Donnerstag war sogar noch grösser, man liess um die Quote nicht überzustrapazieren rund 30 Thune aus dem Netz sogar wieder frei.#6[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Der Fang gelang der Crew westlich vor Ona ( https://kart.gulesider.no/m/GdyJS )
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]https://www.hooked.no/artikler/na-siste-del-kvoten-fisket-bluefin-tok-78-storjer-kast[/FONT]



Die Saison der "MS-Bluefin" ist zwar nach Erreichen ihrer Teilquote von  30 Tonnen an der gesamten norwegischen Quote (52 Tonnen ) vorbei aber  natürlich treiben sich weiterhin Thune vor der norwegischen Küste herum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Kutter " Håflu R-22-B " fing beim trawlen am Sonntag einen Bluefin von rund 240 Kg als Beifang vor *Karmøy.

*https://www.h-avis.no/nyheter/karmoy/fiskeri/dette-er-helt-unikt/s/5-62-484836
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

booooah!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die schwedische Seite des 2 Wochen dauernden Markierungsprojektes hat nun Bilanz gezogen.
Von den angepeilten 20 Thunen auf schwedischer Seite, die markiert werden sollten wurden zwar "nur" 14 gefangen aber man ist dennoch sehr zufrieden. 
http://www.fiskejournalen.se/tonfiskforskare-summerar-arets-fiske-och-hoppas-pa-mer/
Man hatte mit Fischen von 150-250 Kilo gerechnet und war positiv überrascht, dass viele Fisch wohl in der bis doppelt so schweren Kategorie einzuordnen waren. #6
Allen Fischen wurden Markierungen gesetzt und Gewebeproben für Untersuchungen entnommen. 
Die Markierungen/Datenlogger werden sich nach rund 12 Monaten von den Fischen lösen und können dann geortet und ausgewertet werden.
Man denkt auch schon an eine Wiederholung des Projektes in den nächsten Jahren und hält auch eine Legalisierung der Thun-Fischerei für Sportfischer für möglich *WENN und FALLS *der positive Entwicklungstrend sich bestätigen würde und dann Wert auf eine nachhaltige Fischerei gelegt würde#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Man denkt auch schon an eine Wiederholung des Projektes in den nächsten Jahren und hält auch eine Legalisierung der Thun-Fischerei für Sportfischer für möglich *WENN und FALLS *der positive Entwicklungstrend sich bestätigen würde und dann Wert auf eine nachhaltige Fischerei gelegt würde#6
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


wow...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Von den Bluefin-Fängen der Dänen im im Gebiet rund um Skagen während des Markierungsprojektes sind jetzt auch noch ein paar Videos aufgetaucht.
1. Der Biss einen Bluefins ab der 7. Sekunde geht's rund
https://youtu.be/i1LD7txTtjI
2. Drill eines Bluefins im Stand-Up-Style bis zum Verlust des Fisches, , kommentiert mit ein paar herzhaften dänischen Kraftausdrücken...
https://youtu.be/dUaBbGt0muM

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Für alle, die schon mal von Thunfisch-Drills träumen wollen, empfehle ich "Wicked Tuna", im deutschen "Hochsee Cowboys". Eine Doku-Serie über professionelle Thunfisch-Angler im Nordatlantik. Kommt gelegentlich auf Nat Geo und Nat Geo HD, ist aber auch auf youtube zu finden. Die einzige Angel-Serie, die meine Frau mit mir zusammen guckt  Kamerateams begleiten Thunfisch-Angler bei ihren Ausfahrten. Natürlich gibts ein "leader Board" und einen gewissen Wettbewerb zwischen den Kapitänen, und es wird etwas Show drumherum gemacht. Aber insgesamt mag ich die Serie, und wenn da nach 3 Stunden Drill die Schnur reißt und nicht nur ein 300kg-Fisch, sondern auch 10.000 Dollar futsch sind, dann leide ich mit. Und wo sonst erlebt man Angler, die ein Mindestmaß von 1,85m bei ihrem Zielfisch zu beachten haben (und das auch tun)
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

guck ich zugegeben auch ab und an, wenn ich beim zappen drauf komme!
Kann man!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

[FONT=&quot]Ein weiteres Video von der dänischen Seite des Markierungsprojektes ist nun noch aufgetaucht[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.fiskogfri.dk/tun-pa-krogen/
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]An Bord der "Diva 4", einem der an dem Projekt beteiligten Boote, hatte man auch einen Thun im Skagerak am Haken.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In einer dramtischen Endphase des Drills brach die Rute |bigeyes und der Versuch, den Thun am Vorfach sozusagen "Hand über Hand" an die Bordwand zu bekommen und zu markieren schlug dann leider im letzten Moment fehl :c[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]So nah und doch so fern...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K1v-PXbGg8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MeFo-Schreck
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Und die hatten kein Dorschgerät - boah, ist das harter Stoff - ich würd abdrehen.. 

Kein Wunder dass der so flucht am Ende..

Beeindruckend! Danke für einstellen!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die hatten kein Dorschgerät - boah, ist das harter Stoff - ich würd abdrehen..
> *Kein Wunder dass der so flucht am Ende..*


Ja, den Sinn dieser Wortkanonade versteht man irgendwie auch ohne Dänisch-Kenntnisse :q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

genau - international!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



bastido schrieb:


> Mmh, da es sich ja um ein Markierungsprojekt handelt und die Jungs wissen mit welchen Gegnern sie es zu tun haben, finde ich, *könnte man auch noch ein wenig tiefer in die Materialkiste greifen. Würde dann sicher auch ein wenig schneller gehen.*


1. Die Teilnehmer an dem Projekt waren von den Organisatoren auf dänischer und schwedischer Seite "handverlesen" und anerkannte Fachleute.

2. Schneller gehen? Weder Du noch ich wissen wie lange der Drill vorher schon gedauert hat...und man hatte dort bei den gelandeten Fängen mit Thunen im Durchschnitt über 200 Kilo zu tun, die brauchen ihre Zeit...selbst an allerschwerstem Gerät.

3. Was ich da an Gerät identifiziere anhand des Videos ist minimum 80-lbs-Big-Game-Gerät mit einer Shimano Tiagra-Rolle wenn ich das richtig sehe...viel tiefer kann man kaum in die Materialkiste greifen. Und wenn der Fisch im Endfight wohl unter das Boot zieht und so der Winkel auf die Rutenspitze extrem ungünstig wird, widersteht selbst eine schwere Rute kaum noch diesen Belastungen. Was in der Endphase wohl besser gewesen wäre (Spekulation meinerseits), wäre die Rute aus dem festehenden Metallrohr zu nehmen und mit einem Harness praktisch im "Stand-Up-Modus" den Drill zu beenden, dann hätte der drillende Angler evtl. die Möglichkeit gehabt mit der Rutenspitze ein wenig zu folgen. Aber hätte, könnte, wäre, wenn... Es ist müßig darüber zu philosophieren aber vom eigentlichen Tackle lagen die Jungs sicher nicht verkehrt!#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



bastido schrieb:


> Alles richtig aber z.B. 80lbs Gerät wäre für mich nix für ein Markierungsprojekt,* da kann man auch doppelt so starkes Gerät verwenden.* Wenn Du Dir mal Markierungsangeln von z.B. weißen Haien anschaust, da wirkt dieses Gerät wie Spielzeug.


Ich habe geschrieben mindesten 80lbs, ich möchte nicht ausschliessen, dass auch 'ne 130er-Rute an der Arbeit war.
Doppelt so schwer? Also 160 lbs oder gar mehr?
Na dann wünsche ich viel Glück bei der Suche #h nach solchem Gerät, bei 130 lbs hört nämlich das Angebot auf dem Markt auf...:g

Auch muss man bedenken, dass Bluefins keine "dummen" Haie sind, auf die man mit mehrere mm dicken Stahlvorfächern und Unterarmgrosen Haken fischen kann. 
Thune sind sehr Schnur- und Haken-scheu, so dass z.B. nur Mono-Vorfächer, oft sogar komplett Monoschnüre mit relativ kleinen Haken (extrastarke in Grösse 6/0-10/0) benutzt werden um die Fische nicht zu vergrämen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die haben ja schon genügend rausgebracht und markiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

menschlicher fehler - high sticking - der winkel der rute ist viel zu steil, daher bricht sie.

so bekommt man jede rute klein


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



44869 schrieb:


> menschlicher fehler - *high sticking *- der winkel der rute ist viel zu steil, daher bricht sie.
> 
> so bekommt man jede rute klein


Exakt!#6
Wie ich schon schrieb, wäre es in der Endphase des Drills wohl besser gewesen  die Rute aus dem festehenden steilen Metallrohr zu nehmen und mit einem  Harness praktisch im "Stand-Up-Modus" den Drill zu beenden, dann hätte  der drillende Angler die Chance gehabt mit der Rutenspitze  ein wenig zu folgen und so diesen Bruch zu verhindern.

Gruß
MeFo-Scrheck


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

der skipper hat imho auch gepatzt, denn er haette das boot geschickter manoevrieren muessen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Auch das hätte sicher besser laufen können #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

[FONT=&quot]Ähnlich wie letztes Jahr in Norge (ich glaube es war im "Dunstkreis" von Flatanger) hat sich jetzt ein Bluefin in Schottland sich in seinem persönlichen  "Fastfood-Restaurant" einquartiert |rolleyes und war bei einem schottischen Lachszüchter ins Netzgehege eingedrungen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nach einer hektischen Jagd konnte der Thun, der auf rund 300 Kilo geschätzt wurde, gefangen werden und wurde wieder ins offene Meer zurück verfrachtet.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.fiskejournalen.se/tonfisk-fangad-i-laxkasse/[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MeFo-Schreck
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

hehehe, das gefällt mir....

DANKE wiederum für Deine Infos!!

Immer klasse, immer gerne gesehen, einfach toll von Dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bacalo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Kann mich nur wiederholen:m#6.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Danke für den Link. Da werden bestimmt noch mehr Probleme kommen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

[FONT=&quot]Im schwedischen Sender "SVTplay" gibt es eine Sendung namens "Mitt i naturen"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In einer der letzten Sendungen ging es auch über das wissenschaftliche Fang- und Markierungsprojekt der Dänen und Schweden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Von schwedischer Seite war ein Kamerateam der SLU Aqua dabei und einiges davon ist in dieser Sendung zu sehen (Minute 2:15 bis 18:30)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.svtplay.se/video/15722904/mitt-i-naturen/mitt-i-naturen-nar-naturen-behover-hjalp?start=auto&tab=2017[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Besonders bemerkenswert finde ich auch, daß einer der beteiligten internationalen Forscher (Iñigo Onandia, ein Spanier der an der Universität von Tromsö seinen Master im Fischereimanagement gebaut hat http://www.azti.es/join-azti-tecnalia/team/name/inigo-onandia/)  ausdrücklich betont, dass zwischen den Forschern und Sportfischern eine freundschaftliche, ja eigentlich fast familiäre Beziehung herrschte und man diese Form von wissenschaftlicher Forschung *ohne die Sportfischer* nicht hätte machen können#6:vik:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Hoffentlich fällt das den Anglern nicht wie in BRD mit Thünen, Helmholtz, Geomar, Rostock, Potsdam etc., auf die Füsse nachher, wenn die mit Wissenschaftlern kooperieren.. 

DANKE für die Info!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die Wissenschaftler sind nicht der Feind der Angler, Thomas!#h
Der Feind sind programmatisch vernagelte Tier-Rechtler/Tierschützer.

Zu diesen "Vernagelten" fällt mir immer folgendes Zitat ein:
_*Das Streben nach Volkommenheit macht manche Menschen vollkommen unerträglich! *_ ( Pearl S. Buck, US-amerikanische Schriftstellerin)

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck

​


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Der Feind sind programmatisch vernagelte Tier-Rechtler/Tierschützer.


Da sind ja leider viele "Wissenschaftler" mit dabei oder lassen sich einspannen..

Aber es soll ja auch andere geben - vielleicht finde ich mal welche, ich geb die Hoffnung ja nicht auf..


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sind ja leider viele "Wissenschaftler" mit dabei oder lassen sich einspannen..


Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass es z.B. bei "petra" auch nur einen einzigen graduierten Fischereiwissenschaftler gibt |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Ein erster der an den Thunen im September befestigten Datenlogger/Sender ist nun etwas verfrüht aufgetaucht.
Die Fische waren mit 2 Sendern versehen worden, einem der sich nach 6 Monaten und einem anderen der sich nach 12 Monaten lösen sollte und dann über GPS geortet und eingesammelt werden. 
Ein Sender der am 18.09. in DK an einem Thun von 246 cm befestigt wurde hat sich jetzt verfrüht gelöst und wurde in der französischen Biskaya geortet, geborgen und zu DTU Aqua nach Kopenhagen gesendet.
Die Auswertung der Daten dauert noch an, die Experten sind "scharf darauf" über die gesammelten Daten (Schwimmtiefe, Salzgehalt etc. ) herauszufinden ob der bewusste Bluefin den direkten Weg über den englischen Kanal in die Biskaya genommen hat oder ob er doch weiter nördlich den Weg über Schottland genommen hatte.
Auf jeden Fall sind die Wissenschaftler begeistert, dass das Prinzip funktioniert hat, auch wenn sich jetzt dieser eine Sender etwas früher als geplant verselbstständigt hatte.  Man sei eben bzgl. diese Projektes immer noch in einer frühen Lern-Phase bzgl. der Praxis und müsse am Anfang auch mal mit solchen Unregelmäßigkeiten rechnen. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall schon jetzt:
1. Der Thun hatte Fang und Markierung gut überstanden #6
2. In rund 2,5 Monaten hatte er dann den Weg von der Nordspitze Dänemarks bis in die Biskaya hinter sich gebracht.

https://www.fiskogfri.dk/tunfiskeri-danmark-svommede-fisken-hen/
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur...017/12/tun-tag-dukket-op-du-gaetter-ikke-hvor


Gruß
Mefo-Schreck


----------



## Double2004 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Klasse Arbeit der Dänen! Danke für die Links!

Der Thun ist bestimmt vor mir geflüchtet. Spätestens im März wäre ich da gewesen mit meiner "angepassten" Mefoausrüstung.:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Auch von mir - wie immer  - wieder ganz HERZLICHEN DANK!!!!


----------



## YakuzaInk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Gut das die ICCAT die quote wieder massiv hoch gesetzt hat...

:-(


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Gut das die ICCAT die quote wieder massiv hoch gesetzt hat...
> 
> :-(


Stimmt, das hat mich vor 2 Wochen auch angekotzt:c, dass die Fangquote nach der nun absehbaren leichten Erholung der Bestände bis 2020 stufenweise von aktuell 22.000 Tonnen im Atlantik auf 36.000Tonnen erhöht werden soll|abgelehn , eine Steigerung um über 50 % :e

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## hans albers (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

....#q


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hat mich vor 2 Wochen auch angekotzt:c, dass die Fangquote nach der nun absehbaren leichten Erholung der Bestände bis 2020 stufenweise von aktuell 22.000 Tonnen im Atlantik auf 36.000Tonnen erhöht werden soll|abgelehn , eine Steigerung um über 50 % :e
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



ehrlich gesagt, ich hab nichts Anderes erwartet. Sonst würden sie diesen ganzen Aufwand nicht tätigen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, ich hab nichts Anderes erwartet. Sonst würden sie diesen ganzen Aufwand nicht tätigen.


Du wirfst hier manches durcheinander |wavey: :
Die ICCAT, welche die Fangquoten festlegt hat* nichts mit dem von mir vorgestellten Forschungs-/Markierungsprojekt zu tun*, das wurde vom WWF initiiert und bezahlt und ich glaube nicht, dass die im Verdacht stehen, die sofortige Erhöhung der Fangquoten zu befürworten, denen ging es  primär erst mal nur um reine Forschung über das "Wieviel?" "Wo?" und "Wann?". Erst in zweiter Linie soll dadurch erforscht werden ob , wann und wie eine *nachhaltige Fischerei *auf Bluefins in den skandinavischen Gebieten wieder zugelassen werden kann in denen zur Zeit (bis auf die mininmale norwegische Forschungsquote im Bereich von 0,4 % der Gesamtquote) keine Bluefins gefangen werden dürfen.
Also nicht immer gleich in den schwarz sehenden Modus "ich hab's doch immer schon gesagt" verfallen sondern sich bitte vorher über die Hintergründe erkundigen (steht ALLES hier im Thread!) bevor man solche schlicht zusammenhanglose Statements hier macht. Dein Statement ist ungefähr so, wie wenn eine Untersuchung über die Gefahren von Glyphosat  gemacht wurde und dann die einsame (dumme & eigenmächtige)  Entscheidung|gr:  eines CSU-Ministers (der nicht an der Glyphosat-Forschung beteiligt war) bei der EU  dann kommentiert würde : "Nur deswegen haben die den Forschungsaufwand betrieben"!
Als bitte nicht Ursache und Wirkung verwechseln!|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

in der Tat hab ich da was durcheinander gebracht, sorry.
Deswegen aber gleich so ne keule ?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> in der Tat hab ich da was durcheinander gebracht, sorry.
> Deswegen aber gleich so ne keule ?


Erstens war das keine "Keule" sondern ein noch sachlicher Hinweis darauf, doch bitte das ganze Bild anzusehen und nicht nur Teilausschnitte und daraus falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen und zu verkünden...dafür gibt's das "Fratzenbuch"/Twitter und andere  "hochwertige" #q Informationsquellen mit denen heutzutage viel zu oft "Stimmung" gemacht wird auch in anderen Bereichen, sei es politisch oder gesellschaftlich.
Zweitens finde ich persönlich eben diesen unreflektierten & negativen " "ich hab's doch immer schon gesagt"-Modus persönlich echt "zum davonlaufen" (ich verkneife mir jetzt ein deutlicheres Verb) um ehrlich zu sein und deshalb mache ich da nicht mehr auf "sachte" sondern finde klare Worte dazu damit die Leute das auch verstehen.

Gruß MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

ich habe meinen Fehler reflektiert und eingestanden. 
Kein Grund also weiterhin im Streitmodus zu bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Dass Politik nicht unbedingt im Zusammenhang mit Fakten steht, ist ja nix Neues warum sollte es hier anders sein??

Wir verdanken der Forschung hier zu den Bluefins aber auf jeden Fall tolle Infos und Videos - und dass MeFo-Schreck uns immer damit versorgt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich habe meinen Fehler reflektiert und eingestanden.
> Kein Grund also weiterhin im Streitmodus zu bleiben.


*Ich war und bin nicht im "Streit-Modus"* |wavey: sondern nur im "Deutlich-Modus"! 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Im Streitmodus sähe das ganz anders aus - da käme der Axel mit der Axt :m

#h


anbei: bei Politik und selbst hier Umwelt- und Fischereipolitik und dergleichen muss man immer sehr gut aufpassen, weil die ist hochgradig brain-infektive oder neudeutsch ein brain-drain und zieht einen leicht auf ihr maximal unsinniges und dümmliches Niveau herab. Also Alle Obacht


----------



## Debilofant (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Habe erst im Nachhinein gesehen, dass es hier ja schon seit ein paar Monaten diesen Thread gibt, denn ich bin hier in diesem Unterforum ja sonst kaum bis gar nicht unterwegs. In der Hoffnung, dass unter den zahlreich schon verlinkten Beiträgen und Videos die beiden folgenden noch nicht gepostet wurden, setze ich die schon an anderer Stelle geposteten Sachen auch noch einmal hier rein, denn hier passen sie 100 % zum Thema. Also, einmal Info und einmal ein erfolgreich - ohne Materialschrottung :m - ausgedrillter Thun:

http://www.aqua.dtu.dk/english/news...and-s?id=30e080b9-0ce5-4723-8134-10327ea1d053

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmGVPivw9i4

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Teamrolling! #6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. März 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Eine Möglichkeit für Angler, sich in Norwegen an den Thunen zu versuchen, scheint nun zumindest für einige Angler schneller zu kommen als gedacht.
http://www.imr.no/hi/nyheter/2018/mars/storjemerking
Praktisch als "Kopie" des Markierungsprojektes der Schweden und Dänen sollen nun schon im Spätsommer 2018 durch ausgewählte Sportfischer unter der Regie des norwegischen Havforskningsinstitutes 20 Bluefins vor Westnorwegen mit der Angel gefangen und markiert werden.|wavey:
Nach Qualifikation, Erfahrung mit Gross-Thunen und Ausrüstung (Boot + Tackle) "handverlesene" Angler (ausgesucht nach strengen Richtlinien durch Projektleiter Keno Ferter des Intitutes) dürfen im Auftrag der Wissenschaft auf die großen Bluefins fischen und sie markieren. Das klingt nach einem spannenden und für die Wissenschaft förderlichen Projekt!#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## bacalo (5. März 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Freue mich schon auf ein Upgrade von dir:m.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Nach Qualifikation, Erfahrung mit Gross-Thunen und Ausrüstung (Boot + Tackle) "handverlesene" Angler (ausgesucht nach strengen Richtlinien durch Projektleiter Keno Ferter des Intitutes) dürfen im Auftrag der Wissenschaft auf die großen Bluefins fischen und sie markieren. Das klingt nach einem spannenden ... Projekt


Ich weiß nicht, ob es nur mir so geht, aber das riecht so ein bischen wie nach den Optionen für ein privates Raumflugticket SpaceX oder begrenzten Sonderurlaubsplätzen auf der ISS. 

Spannend wird das rundherum.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. März 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es nur mir so geht, aber das riecht so ein bischen wie nach den Optionen für ein privates Raumflugticket SpaceX oder begrenzten Sonderurlaubsplätzen auf der ISS.
> 
> Spannend wird das rundherum.


Es geht dort *NICHT* ums Geld fürs Ticket wie bei den von Dir genannten Optionen sondern bei den Qualifikationen darum ( wie letztes Jahr auch bei den Dänen und Schweden) einen möglichst schnellen und schonenden Drill für die großen Fischen zu gewährleisten ( Der Durchschnitt der Bluefins im Kattegatt bei dem Forschungsprojekt war bei über 200 Kilo!), damit eine Markierung sich auch lohnt. Es bringt ja nichts wenn die Fische zu erschöpft wären und nach dem Drill krepieren#c und somit für die wissenschaftliche Forschung verloren sind.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Klare Randbedingung.
Wäre echt superklasse, wenn es von solchen (somit eingeforderten) hochklassigen Powerdrills dann nette Videos über Youtube gäbe! :m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. März 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Klare Randbedingung.
> Wäre echt superklasse, wenn es von solchen (somit eingeforderten) hochklassigen Powerdrills dann nette Videos über Youtube gäbe! :m


Da sind in diesem Thread schon einige verlinkt von den Fängen der Dänen und Schweden vom letzten September aus deren Forschungsprojekt, da müsstest Du mal kurz suchen #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. März 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

In NO stellt man sich nun natürlich die Frage, was an Tackle überhaupt für die großen norwegischen Thune angemessen wäre und die norwegische Zeitschrift  "Hooked" klärt nun darüber auf.
https://www.hooked.no/artikler/hva-kreves-egentlig-av-utstyr-og-kunnskap-for-a-fiske-diger-storje

Für die grossen Thune der Kategorie Ü200 oder gar Ü300 vor DK, NO und SE kann man demnach nur schwerste Ruten der Kategorie 130 lbs oder gar 130 lbs-unlimited empfehlen. Man solle nicht unterschätzen, wie groß der Unterschied im Fight zu den "Standard"-Fischen der Adria mit 100-120 Kilo sei, die man noch erfolgreich mit 50-80lb-Geschirr fangen könnte. 120-Kilo-Thune tituliert der erfahrene Big-Gamer Morten Ruud hier als vergleichsweise "Kuschel-Fische".:q
Auch er geht auf das Drill-Problem mit dem tiefen Wasser vor der norwegischen Küste ein, dass ich hier im Thread schon mal thematisiert habe und könnte somit eigentlich nur *allerschwerstes Tackle* für Norwegen empfehlen.
Von Versuchen mit großen Stationärrollen  wie einer Stella 30.000 rät er auch ab, da damit im Schnitt 8 von 10 Fischen wieder verloren werden, was natürlich gerade beim dem Fang für ein wissenschaftliches Projekt überhaupt nicht wünschenswert ist.#d

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Das Markierungsprojekt von Bluefins in Norge im Namen der Wissenschaft durch Angler nimmt nun konkrete Formen an!
Dieses Projekt ist praktisch die norwegische "Kopie" der in DK und NO im letzten Jahr Fang- und Markierungsprojekte.#6

https://www.hooked.no/artikler/22-bater-skal-fiske-20-storjer

Die Projektleitung unter Keno Ferter (vom Meeresforschungsinstitut in Tromsö https://www.imr.no/om_havforskningsinstituttet/ansatte/f/keno_ferter/nb-no) hat aus 36 Bewerbungen nun 22 Boote und Eigner ausgesucht, die nach ihrer Ansicht zu 100% für das Projekt geeignet sind.
Die Fischerei auf die 20 zu markierenden Bluefins mit anglerischen Methoden soll nun am 23.08.2018 beginnen und Øygarden vor Bergen dient bei diesem Projekt als Projektbasis und Treffpunkt der beteiligten Boote.#h
Also wird's in gut 8 Wochen spannend vor Norwegen:g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Das Markierungsprojekt in NO beginnt ja erst am 23.08. und das passt auch recht gut mit den letztjährigen Erfahrungen, dass die Thune langsam Ende Juli anfangen, sich in unseren Breiten (Nordsee/ Skagerrak ) zu zeigen und im August/September dann " voll da zu sein", dann selbst im Kattegatt bis in den Öresund.
In diesem Jahr scheint es *schon jetzt* der Fall zu sein, dass die Bluefins sehr tief in der Ostsee sind.
https://www.fiskejournalen.se/tonfiskar-siktade-i-oresund/

Gestern berichteten Crew und Passagiere von Öresund-Fähren zwischen Helsingborg und der Insel Ven von jagenden und springenden Thunfischen der Schwergewichtsklasse von 200-400 Kilo!|bigeyes
Auch letztes Jahr wurden Thune im Öresund gesichtet und sogar gefilmt aber doch erst gut 4-6 Wochen später.:g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Übrigens kann JEDER, der sich in dänischen und schwedischen Fahrwassern herumtreibt, daran beteiligen, die Rückkehr der Tune für die Wissenschaft zu dokumentieren, ja wird sogar extra von DTU-Aqua darum gebeten#h

https://www.fiskogfri.dk/fortael-dtu-aqua-hvis-du-ser-tun/

Wenn man also Thune in Nord- und Ostsee beobachtet, dann solle man sich merken WO, WANN, WIEVILE und WIE GROß!
Diese Werte würden der weiteren wissenschaftlichen Erforschung der Wanderwege der Thune nutzen. Deswegen bittet der DTU-Aqua-Projektleiter der Dänen, Professor Brian MacKenzie, um die Meldung von Sichtungen, natürlich am besten auch mit Fotos/Videos.

Wer Lust hat, die Forschung zu unterstützen, wird darum gebeten Sichtungen zu melden, entweder per Mail an brm@aqua.dtu.dk oder auch per SMS an die Nummer *21315814* in Dänemark, mit dänischer Vorwahl also 004521315814
Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Von dem norwegischen Thun-Markierungsprojekt, das ja seit dem 24.08. läuft habe ich bisher noch keine Fang-Meldungen von markierten Bluefins gehört/gelesen.
Aber das wohl auch in DK dieses Jahr wieder stattfindende wissenschaftliche Markierungsprojekt mit durch DTU-Aqua auf Qualifikation handverlesenen Anglern/Booten hat wohl zumindest den ersten Fang erbracht.#6#6#6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4wmkzSP-V0

Der Fisch soll rund 330 Kilo bei 252 cm auf die Waage gebracht haben und ergab sich erst nach 3,5 h Drill.|bigeyes:vik:
https://smaabaadsnyt.dk/2018/08/25/tun-fisk-fanget-allerede-paa-1-dagen/
Wobei mich jetzt noch ein wenig irritiert, dass das Eröffnungsbild des Youtube-Videos (Bild siehe Anhang) als Datum den 28.08.2018 zeigt und wir heute erst den 26.08. haben.;+


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

In Norwegen beim dortigen Markierungsprojekt gab es seit dem 24.08. vor Bergen wohl schon so einige Thun-Sichtungen. #6
Am Haken war bisher nur einer gestern am 26.08., der nach dem Biss über 300 m Schnur nahm |bigeyes*(Dette var en veldig STOR fisk.*), nach 30 min ging der Fisch aber leider verloren.#q
https://www.hooked.no/artikler/storjemerkingsprosjektet-mange-observasjoner-og-en-mistet-kjempefisk

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Am ersten Tag des Markierungsprojektes in DK wurde wohl nicht nur der eine Thun vor Skagen gefangen und markiert den ich oben schon mit Video verlinkt hatte sondern noch 3 weitere:vik:

http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/tunprojektet-4-tunfisk-maerket-paa-foerste-testfiskedag
Es wurden also am Samstag insgesamt 4 Bluefins dort vor Skagen  gefangen, markiert und wieder released, 3 weitere gingen im Drill verloren und ein weiterer überlebte leider den Drill nicht:c
Alle markierten Fische waren zwischen 240 und 265 cm lang.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Den 265 cm langen Bluefin hat das "Team Skagen" gelandet und markiert.#6
Hier hat Mette Stenbroen von dem Drill 4 Videos veröffentlicht
https://www.facebook.com/mette.stenbroen/posts/10216743259883279 
Der Drill dauerte wohl 2h und 40 min.#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Während das Markierungsprojekt für Bluefins vor Bergen in NO noch stagniert (Sichtungen aber keine Fänge)
https://www.hooked.no/artikler/storjemerkingsprosjektet-mange-observasjoner-ingen-fisk-landet
hat es gestern am Dienstag auf dänischer Seite vor Skagen so richtig "gerumpelt!:vik:
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/tunprojektet-over-20-tun-fanget-tirsdag
Letztes Jahr hatte man vor Skagen beim dänischen Markierungsprojekt ziemlich Pech mit den Wetterbedingungen gehabt, so dass man von den angepeilten 20 Thunen in 5 Wochen nur 4 fangen und markieren konnte, dieses Mal scheint alles zu passen!
Schon 5 min nach Start der gestrigen Fischerei um 10:25 Uhr der verschiedenen Boote war der erste Bluefin am Haken , der allerdings schon in der ersten Drillphase wieder verloren ging . Vom gleichen Boot dann der 2. Biß schon um 12:15 Uhr, der dann mit einem Fisch von 257 cm Länge nach nur 1h 30 min im Standup-Modus "verwandelt" werden konnte. 
An diesem einzigen Tag wurden von den teilnehmenden Booten /Bootsbesatzungen insgesamt 25 (*fünfundzwanzig !!!*) Bluefins vor Skagen gehakt und 15 markiert. #6
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/tunfiskeri-15-maerkede-tun-10-mistede

Die markierten Fische waren zwischen 221 und 260 cm lang! Die geschätzten Gewichte (Anhand Längen-Gewichtstabellen) dieser gemessenen & markierten Fische lag bei 191 bis 315 Kilo!! :g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Also 1:30h für nen 2,57er im Stand-Up... DAS IST MAL NE ANSAGE!!!

 Wahnsinn, der Angler wusste was er tut!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Also 1:30h für nen 2,57er im Stand-Up... DAS IST MAL NE ANSAGE!!!
> *Wahnsinn, der Angler wusste was er tut!!!*


Und vermutlich hatte er auch noch einen Käpt'n, der genau weiß was er tut, denn ohne eine guten Skipper, der das Boot sauber zum Fisch stellt und fährt, ist das sonst nicht in 90 min zu schaffen!  #6#6#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Gestern am Mittwoch den 29.08. wurden weitere 12 Bluefins von den Dänen und Schweden gefangen und markiert#6 weitere 9 Bisse gingen wieder verloren.
Längen der gestern markierten und vermessenen Fische von 233-265 cm bei Gewichten (anhand von Längen-Gewichtstabellen) von 225 bis 330 Kilo!
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/fiskebiologi/tun

Vom schwedische Team der "Pink Lady", die ja 2017 schon bei dem Projekt dabei war, gibt es auf Facebook dieses kurze Video
https://www.facebook.com/fladenfishing/videos/2170126593312643/
Insgesamt wurden wohl nun seit Samstag 31 Bluefins :vik: in dänischen und schwedischen Fahrwassern gefangen, und im Namen der Wissenschaft vermessen, markiert und wieder released!#6
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystfiskeri/nyheder/2018/08/31-blaafinnede-tun-er-maerket-og-genudsat

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Auch wenn es sich nun um eine Meldung aus Norwegen und nicht um DK oder SE handelt, ich schreibe es mal hier hinein, da es thematisch so gut passt. #h

*Gestern war in NO ein historischer Tag!*:vik::vik::vik:
Gestern gegen 20:35 Uhr wurde der erste norwegische Bluefin (von anvisierten 20)  für das norwegische Markierungsprojekt vor Øygarden  gefangen und mit den rund 4000 Euro teuren GPS-Sendern versehen!:vik::vik:
Die Norweger sind im Gegensatz zu den Dänen und Schweden (seit 2017) erst in diesem Jahr in das Projekt zur weiteren Erforschung der Rückkehr der Bluefins eingestiegen und somit hat der gestrige Fang des 240 cm langen Bluefins (Drillzeit von 18:28 bis 20:35 Uhr) absolut eine historische Dimension!#6
https://www.hooked.no/artikler/storjemerkingsprosjektet-dette-er-en-historisk-dag
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/foerste-norske-tun-maerket

Ein kurzes Video dazu: https://vimeo.com/287617526

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Wollebre (31. August 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

www.hooked.no/artikler/storjemerkingsprosjektet-dette-er-en-historisk-dag

 dann runter scrollen bis:

 Se video av den unike størjefangsten i playeren under:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Um noch die Ergebnisse vom Donnerstag den 30.08. von Seiten der Dänen und Schweden nachzutragen:
Am Donnerstag wurden dort weitere 7 Bluefins von 216-260 cm gefangen, mit Sendern versehen und wieder released.#6:vik:
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/fiskebiologi/tun
Wegen schlechten Wetters #d wurde dann am Freitag den 31.08. von Seiten der Dänen und Schweden nicht ausgefahren.#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder & Videos von der wilden Bluefin-Jagd (Sichtungen und Drills) rund um Skagen der letzten Woche!
https://smaabaadsnyt.dk/2018/08/30/se-de-vilde-tunfights-fra-skagen/
Der größte Fisch bisher war wohl ein Thun mit 275 cm der dem Fänger Kenneth Bang 5 h 30 min alles abverlangte
Hier eines der dortigen Videos zuerst mit Sichtungen direkt rund ums Boot incl. "Live-Biss"!:vik:
https://www.facebook.com/mumentaler/videos/10216565599871149/

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Am Samsagt den 01.09. waren bei wieder besserem Wetter wieder 40 Boote aus DK und SE unterwegs, um Thune zu fangen und zu markieren. Es wurden am Samstag weitere 10 Bluefins gefangen, markiert und wieder released#6
Die gefangenen Bluefins hatten dieses Mal Längen von 241 bis 265 cm.#6
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/fiskebiologi/tun

Es werden übrigens insgesamt 4 verschiedene Markierungen an den Fischen gesetzt.
1. Sogenannte "Floy-Tags" der ICCAT (Internationale Thunfisch-Kommission) , das sind letztendlich nur kleine Kunststoffmarken mit einer eindeutigen Nummer. Wird der Fisch später irgendwo gefangen wird der Fänger darauf hingewiesen, dass er eine Belohnung erhält wenn der die Infos über Fangort, Größe und Gewicht des Fisches an die ICCAT sendet.  Dann kann man darauf schließen, wie stark der Fisch gewachsen ist seit er vor DK/SE gefangen und markiert wurde.

2. Sogenannte PSAT-Tags (*P*op up *S*atellit *A*rchival *T*ags). Das sind Datenlogger die von Satelliten geortet werden können und die sich nach einer programmierten Zeit vom Fisch lösen, an die Oberfläche steigen und die gespeicherten Daten von Satelliten ausgelesen werden können. Die Datenlogger speichern Daten über Temperatur, Tiefen und Lichtverhältnisse in denen sich die Fische aufgehalten haben solange der Sender an ihnen hing. Daraus lassen sich Wanderrouten der Fische mit einiger Genauigkeit zurückrechnen.

3. Akustische Markierungen, die ein definiertes einzigartiges Lautsignal unter Wasser aussenden. Diese Lautsignale können weltweit durch das global arbeitende "Ocean Tracking Network" (OTN), einem Netzwerk von Abhörstationen aufgefangen un identifiziert werden. Da diese akustischen Marker 10 Jahre arbeiten und am Fisch bleiben kann somit festgestellt ob die Fische im Laufe ihres bis zu 40 Jahre dauernden Lebens Wanderouten immer wieder wiederholen oder zwischen Wanderrouten wechseln.

4. Beschleunigungsmesser-Marken. Sie sind neu entwickelt und gebaut, um für sehr kurze Zeit auf dem Thunfisch zu sitzen und das Schwimmverhalten der Fische sehr genau zu messen. Auf diese Weise kann man detailliert beschreiben, was der Fisch während des Schwimmens und Fressens im Meer macht.

http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/tunprojektet-faa-overblikket-over-de-forskellige-tunmaerker

Insgesamt liefern die verschiedenen Marken wichtiges Wissen und Verständnis über das Verhalten des Thunfischs, wenn untersucht wird , was, wo und warum der Thunfisch sich wie verhält. 
Diese gesamte Markierungsarbeit erfordert enorm viel Aufwand und benötigt für verwertbare Aussagen eine ausreichende Anzahl an Thunfischen die markiert werden. Das Projekt erfordert einen enormen Aufwand und es sind Hunderte von Freiwilligen beteiligt. 

Der Bluefins werden so schonend wie möglich gehandhabt, und natürlich wird viel getan, um den Markierungsvorgang so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Wenn Zweifel an der Gesundheit des Fisches bestehen, wird er nicht markiert, sondern sofort wieder released.

*Wie vertragen die Thunfisch das?*
Man kann es natürlich nicht sofort über jeden einzelnen Thunfisch sagen, über die PSAT-Marken bekommt man aber eine gute Rückmeldung. Die Marken, die in diesem Jahr verwendet werden, sind so programmiert, dass, wenn die Marke zwei Tage an einem Platz ist (Tod des Fisches?), sie automatisch freigegeben wird, an die Oberfläche steigt und Informationen darüber sendet, dass sie da ist (obwohl sie eigentlich für 12 Monate programmiert ist). Wenn der Fisch also nach der Etikettierung sterben sollte, bekommt die Projektleitung eine schnelle Nachricht. Bisher ist davon aber noch *keine* PSAT-Marke aufgetaucht.:vik:, was bedeutet, dass bisher wohl jeder der markierten Fische zumindest die direkte Fang- und Markierungsprozedur gut überstanden hat#6


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Spannende Geschichte!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Vor 2 Tagen habe ich noch darüber geschrieben, dass die Thune bisher die Markierungsprozedur alle überstanden haben, jetzt ist es leider traurige Gewissheit, das genau der *eine "norwegische Thun"* (Klick)
vom letzten Donnerstag die Prozedur doch nicht länger als ein paar Tage überlebt hat
https://www.hooked.no/artikler/satellittmerket-storje-dode-triste-nyheter

http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/tunprojektet-norsk-satellitmaerket-tunfisk-doed-efter-faa-dage

Trotzdem er keine sichtbaren Verletzungen hatte und nach dem Setzen der Marken erst einmal zügig das Weite suchte. ist er nach ein paar Tagen doch noch gestorben.
Die früher im Thread erwähnte PSAT-Markierung hat sich vom Fisch gelöst, ist nach oben getrieben und hat sich "gemeldet", nachdem der Fisch 3 Tage am Stück in über 100 m Tiefe am Grund war. So kann man leider davon ausgehen, dass dieser bewusste Fisch tot ist.
Der norwegische Projektleiter Keno Ferter stellte klar, dass dies zwar traurig ist aber es eben bei solchen Markierungsaktionen leider immer zu Verlusten kommen kann, selbst bei größter Vorsicht.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Vielen dank fürs Teilen der Info!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Keine aktuellen Fangmeldungen von der "Markierungsfront" aber dafür habe ich noch einen Artikel von vor 4 Tagen (04.09.) gefunden, der darüber berichtet, dass Bluefins von 200-400 Kilo im Öresund vor Helsingør auf Jagd sind und dabei teilweise komplett aus dem Wasser springen!#6
Das Öresunds-Aquarium bietet inzwischen sogar schon "Thun-Safaris" mit seetüchtigen RIB-Schlauchbooten an.#6
Die 2 Termine für dieses "Thun-Watching" in den nächsten 14 Tagen sind allerdings schon ausgebucht!|supergri
https://www.helsingordagblad.dk/2018/09/04/tunen-springer-i-oeresund-lige-nu/

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## FlyfishKöter (8. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Die Messer werden schon gewetzt:

SHZ: Wegen Thunfischen im Skagerrak - in Dänemark werden Fischereiinteressen laut 

#d


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Solange die Entnahme* mit Augenmaß, also nachhaltig bzgl. der Quoten betrieben wird,* ist das nach meiner Meinung auch nichts ehrenrühriges wenn die Dänen nun auch einen Teil der gesamtatlantischen Quote haben wollen. #h
Es darf eben nur nicht dann zu einer weiteren Erhöhung dieser gesamtatlantischen Quote zugunsten der Dänen kommen, der Kuchen muss dann eben nur anders verteilt werden und die bisherigen "Groß-Anteilseigner" an der Quote wie die Spanier, Portugiesen und Italiener (die Mittelmeerthune zählen zur atlantischen Quote) müssten etwas abgeben.
Das wird kein leichtes Brot, was die Dänen da in der EU und en anderen beteiligten Staaten da zu kauen haben#d...aber es wäre definitiv gerechtfertigt...*wenn die oben genannten Voraussetzungen zur Gewährleistung einer nachhaltigen Entwicklung des Thun-Bestandes weiter gewährleistet werden. 
*

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Wollebre (8. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

bin gespannt was in BRU ausgekaspert wird.

die Wanderwege nach/von DK, S, N sind einigermaßen bekannt. Ein Teil vom Mittelmeer durch die Biskaya und Ärmelkanal, die anderen nördlich um England herum. Genauso gehts wieder zurück.

Neben den drei genannten Ländern werden dann auch Holland, Belgien, England, Frankreich, Portugal, Spanien und diverse Mittelmeerländer um ihre Quote fighten.

Der große Entscheidungsmacher in BRU kommt doch von Malta. Fragen.....?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Wollebre schrieb:


> bin gespannt was in BRU ausgekaspert wird.
> die Wanderwege nach/von DK, S, N sind einigermaßen bekannt. Ein Teil vom Mittelmeer durch die Biskaya und Ärmelkanal, die anderen nördlich um England herum. Genauso gehts wieder zurück.
> Neben den drei genannten Ländern werden dann auch Holland, Belgien, England, Frankreich, Portugal, Spanien und diverse Mittelmeerländer um ihre Quote fighten.
> *Der große Entscheidungsmacher in BRU kommt doch von Malta. Fragen.....?*


Klär mich Unwissenden doch bitte auf#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Inzwischen waren auch die Norweger vor Bergen noch mal mit einem Fisch von 235 cm am Samstag (08.09.) erfolgreich, der nach nur 45 min Drill gelandet und markiert werden konnte. Beim Release machte der Fisch einen sehr gesunden Eindruck#6
Darüber hinaus gab es viele weitere Sichtungen.
Hier https://www.hooked.no/artikler/storjemerkingsprosjektet-fisk-pa-alle-kanter-og-en-ny-storje-tagget gibt es eine kurze Zusammenfassung der letzten Tage, es gab wohl auch technische Probleme, so dass nicht immer Boote unterwegs waren. 
Unten auf der Seite sind noch ein paar eindrucksvolle Bilder#6

Gruß MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

*Das dänisch-schwedische Thun-Projekt ist für dieses Jahr beendet!*
Die letzten Tage waren für die über 400 freiwilligen Helfer in dem Projekt extrem "busy", deswegen kommt jetzt erst ein Update von der Thunfront vor Skagen.
2.September: 13 markierte Fische
3.September: Da wurde nicht gefischt, weil erst einmal weitere Markierungen vorbereitet werden mußten weil das Ergebnis schon da alle Erwartungen übertraf.
4.September: 11 markierte Fische
5.September: 17 markierte Fische
6.September: 2 markierte Fische
7.September. Schlechtes Wetter und die Entscheidung nach nun insgesamt *91 (!!!)* markierten Fischen vor Skagen das Projekt für dieses Jahr zu beenden.
Das Projekt kann laut "Fiskepleje" und "DTU Aqua" insgesamt nur als überwältigender Erfolg betrachtet werden!
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/tun
DTU Aqua dankt den 400 Freiwilligen Helfern für ihre überwältigende Arbeit und stellt klar, dass dieses Projekt ohne sie so nicht möglich gewesen wäre!:vik:#6

Sogar die dänischen Abendnachrichten widmeten dem Projekt einen Beitrag (Min 14:39-16:56)
https://www.dr.dk/tv/se/tv-avisen-med-sporten/tv-avisen-med-sporten-dr1/tv-avisen-med-sporten-2018-09-09#!/14:36


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## bacalo (11. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*

Vergelt´s Gott MeFo-Schreck!

 Wollebre, Malta? Bitte um Aufklärung; 
 würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. September 2018)

*AW: Es wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern...*



Wollebre schrieb:


> bin gespannt was in BRU ausgekaspert wird.
> die Wanderwege nach/von DK, S, N sind einigermaßen bekannt. Ein Teil vom Mittelmeer durch die Biskaya und Ärmelkanal, die anderen nördlich um England herum. Genauso gehts wieder zurück.
> Neben den drei genannten Ländern werden dann auch Holland, Belgien, England, Frankreich, Portugal, Spanien und diverse Mittelmeerländer um ihre Quote fighten.
> *Der große Entscheidungsmacher in BRU kommt doch von Malta. Fragen.....?*





MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Klär mich Unwissenden doch bitte auf#h
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck





bacalo schrieb:


> Vergelt´s Gott MeFo-Schreck!
> 
> Wollebre, Malta? Bitte um Aufklärung;
> würde mich schon interessieren.



Bacalo und ich warten immer noch gerne auf eine Erläuterung rund um Deine Andeutungen bzgl. Malta, Wollebre|wavey:
Da ich nicht dumm sterben will: Lass uns bitte an Deinem offensichtlich übergeordneten Wissen teilhaben 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. November 2018)

Nachdem Wollebre uns weiterhin nicht mit seiner Weisheit über die spezielle Rolle Maltas in der BRU beglücken will, mach ich mal mit neuen Infos weiter
In DK nehmen die Bestrebungen, für Dänemark eine Thunfischquote für das Land zu bekommen, Gestalt an.

Zumindest haben bei einem Treffen Ende Oktober sich alle Teilnehmer dieses Treffens darauf verständigt, mit dem Ziel einer Thunfischquote für DK zusammen zu arbeiten.

Teilnehmer waren die div. "Småbådsklubber", der "Scandinavian Tuna Club" und der dänische Sportfischerverband. Auch die dänische Fischereiministerin Eva Kjer Hansen hat das große Interesse der Dänen an einer Beteiligung Dänemarks an der internationalen Thunfischquote bekräftigt, sagt aber auch, das dies in der EU wohl noch einiges an "Knochenarbeit" erfordern würde, bis dies Realität wird. Aber es ist auch schon mal gut zu wissen, das auch die verantwortliche Ministerin auf der Seite der Sportfischer steht und auch ihnen bei einer Verteilung einer potentiellen dänischen Thunfisch-Quote kontrollierte Kontingente zugesteht, nachdem die Sportfischer die letzten beiden Jahre so großartig bei der wissenschaftlichen Arbeit des Markierungsprojektes mitgeholfen haben.

Es liegt noch viel Arbeit vor den Gremien aber es wird jedenfalls gemeinsam dran gearbeitet, dass mittelfristig auch die Sportfischer eine Chance auf Thunfischfang in DK haben sollen.

https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur...18/11/samarbejde-om-tunkvote-til-lystfiskerne

https://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/eva-kjer-hansen-vil-arbejde-tunkvote-til-danmark

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. November 2018)

ich finde es toll, wie MefoSchreck uns hier informiert.
Es wäre natürlich auch klasse, wenn die Angler an einer eventuellen Quote teilhaben dürfen.

In Deutschland leider undenkbar


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich finde es toll, wie MefoSchreck uns hier informiert.
> Es wäre natürlich auch klasse, wenn die Angler an einer eventuellen Quote teilhaben dürfen.
> In Deutschland leider undenkbar


Naja, solange DE kein Interesse an einer Teilhabe an der offiziellen Quote für die "Profis" bekundet und bekommt, muss man auch nicht an eine Teilhabe für die deutschen Sportfischer an dieser Quote nachdenken. Eine "Profi"-Quote ist schon die Voraussetzung, damit Sportfischer daran teilhaben können.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2018)

Eines der Boots-Teams, dass vor Skagen bei der wissenschaftlichen Markierungsaktion im September dabei war, war das schwedische Team "Darwin".
Alleine dieses Team steuerte 5 markierte Bluefins von 243-259 cm zu dem Projekt bei.
https://www.fiskejournalen.se/se-filmen-om-tonfiskrallyt-pa-den-svenska-vastkusten/
Die Erlebnisse an Bord haben sie nun in einem gut 20-minütigen Video zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.
Beeindruckende Bisse und Drills!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2018)

Wahnsinn, was die für eine Kampfkraft haben.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Dezember 2018)

Inzwischen gibt es übrigens auch schon eine detaillierte "Reiseroute" eines Thuns der in diesem Jahr vor Norwegen (Hordaland) elektronisch markiert wurde.
https://www.fiskejournalen.se/nu-har-forskarna-svaret-sa-snabb-ar-tonfisken/
Laut der Karte ist er wohl von Hordaland nach Süden bis tief in die dänische Nordsee und fast bis Helgoland geschwommen, um dann wieder nach Norden nach NO zu wandern und dann den Weg zurück nördlich von Schottland wieder in den offenen Atlantik zu schwimmen.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (30. Dezember 2018)

Hi MeFo Schreck,
das sind wieder super Info`s von dir, vielen Dank dafür.
Find ich echt interessant, die Wanderung der Thune auf der 
Karte anschauen zu können.


----------

